# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Sandy Hook, the hoax exposed

## michaelr

Debunking the Sandy Hook Debunkers: #1 Was this an operational school?

I have a library of links for the Sandy Hook hoax. There is a member that wants to shut me up, and make Sandy Hook real. It gives him comfort thinking children died, that's better than him getting conned. Weird and sad!

Sandy Hook elementary closed after a flood took out a roof in 2008. Upon inspection it was revealed that it was a toxic wasteland. It was deemed cheaper to replace the school then repair it and the land, which was full of PCBs as it is a floodplain.

In 2012 it was used as a stage for saftey, to demonstrate active shooter scenarios. One went live, you had a mass shooting with no mass shooting! 

I aim to prove that, and get some of these media piss drinking members off my back. Of course they will give excuse after excuse to prove their case. Weird, their case doesn't have to be proved, we all know what their TV told them. 

The article in the link provides evidence of the hoax, it proves the school was closed!! Argument without reading it means you forfeit!

----------

Network (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Where are the spending records, public documents, from 2008, to 2012? There are none. Halbig literally wrote the book for school safety for the US Dept of Education. After his military and career with the FL State Troopers, this was his life. He traveled and taught this to school boards all over the country. Sandy Hook effected him. He simply wanted to put faces to the names. There were no yearbooks, no pictures. Remember, he works for the dept of education. He figures that he'll get the records of the contractors and get the pictures that way. Well, not so fast. No records, no contractors, bot spending of any kind, nothing. 

This opened a can of worms that he did not expect let alone ask for.

Closed schools don't spend, therefore there will be no records!

JAMES FETZER: SANDY HOOK: Wolfgang Halbig goes for the jugular in FOIA Hearing

----------


## Roadmaster

I have read them and they make good arguments as to why it's a hoax. They will put in some truths in the news and a whole bunch of lies. I remember Vietnam vets saying the media was lying, just about everything was propaganda. I remember Hitler use to say, the bigger the lie, the more people will believe. What I do know is they do lie when they can and don't care if they are exposed as lying. I wasn't there, don't have 100% proof this is a hoax, and with them, the media is not innocent until proven guilty in my eyes. They are guilty until proven innocent.

----------

Cliffhanger (12-09-2015),michaelr (12-09-2015),Montana (12-08-2015)

----------


## Hairball

I saw that. The link you provided was a blog. When you click on the links in the blog, they show up as "This webpage is unavailable."

It's only a blog. I could start a blog tomorrow about racism against cats.

I understand there are folks who think this was a hoax, but given this information, I'm sorry, I'm not exactly on board with it. A blog, "This webpage is unavailable," doesn't convince me.

But I appreciate your opinion and your view of this. I am sorry, but again, I am not convinced. But thanks for posting!

----------


## michaelr

Now every thread needs a haha moment, so with no further ado I give you the  SANDY HOOK starring Wayne Carver as The Medical Examiner movie.

----------


## nonsqtr

Yeah, that was a good one. The medical examiner. I remember that.

Well, Jeez... I wouldn't put it past these psychopaths who seem to be running our show, to do something like that - HOWEVER - do you think the motive was gun control? I don't think anyone would be stupid enough to believe something like that would work, do you?

I mean, it's the same thing that's going on now with this San Bernardino thing, people are dying and the Democrats are screaming for "gun control". Meanwhile, reality is that gun sales are going through the roof right now, there was a line around the block at one local gun store just this morning. 90% of these people are first-time buyers, and few of them know how to use their weapon at the time of purchase. So like, thanks Democrats, now we have a lot more gun owners who don't know how to use their weapons. They're going to stash 'em under their pillows at night 'cause they're scared of terrorists. Democrats can be so damn stupid, it's unbelievable how dense some of these liberals can be.

----------

Cliffhanger (12-09-2015),DBCooper (12-08-2015),michaelr (12-08-2015)

----------


## Talon

I don't "know" that it was a total hoax, but there are definitely some anomalies that would give pause to a prudent person.  PLUS, I don't trust my government or media as far as I can throw a dump truck.

----------

Montana (12-08-2015),Rutabaga (12-08-2015)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Now every thread needs a haha moment, so with no further ado I give you the  SANDY HOOK starring Wayne Carver as The Medical Examiner movie.


No doubt this guy is a total loon, but, if you are the government setting up something like Sandyhook, don't you think you could do better than him?

And, I know you think this latest shooting was a false flag, but if you are the government setting up a false flag, would you really do it using Middle Eastern shooters? I don't think so.

----------


## nonsqtr

> if you are the government setting up a false flag, would you really do it using Middle Eastern shooters? I don't think so.


Hm. Sirhan Sirhan?

----------


## St James

> No doubt this guy is a total loon, but, if you are the government setting up something like Sandyhook, don't you think you could do better than him?
> 
> And, I know you think this latest shooting was a false flag, but if you are the government setting up a false flag, would you really do it using Middle Eastern shooters? I don't think so.


the powers that be have established this as the "truth."
What little they care of we find out they are lying. Look at Hildebeast. She knows she a crook and a liar, but she still steams onward without  any compassion for the real truth. She absolutely ignores the truth.
This is typical of the mindset of the Lying Liberals...............they have no use for Truth.

----------

Cliffhanger (12-09-2015)

----------


## Quark

I've thought Sandy Hook was a hoax for a long time. I still do.

I think 9/11 is a hoax. I still do.

----------

michaelr (12-08-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> No doubt this guy is a total loon, but, if you are the government setting up something like Sandyhook, don't you think you could do better than him?
> 
> And, I know you think this latest shooting was a false flag, but if you are the government setting up a false flag, would you really do it using Middle Eastern shooters? I don't think so.


I call it the insanity factor. In this case this is how it works......

This guy is such a loon, don't you think if the government were this sophisticated that they would provide a better actor?

It worked fine.

----------


## michaelr

Spending records are public, you and I, and every other American are allowed to track spending of public entities. There are no such records after the flood. Simple reason for that people, schools that have been decommissioned don't spend. They don't have sports, music, books, pictures, none of it. In that, one can only possibly deduce that this school was closed.

Did y'all know the demo team signed a nondisclosure?? Huh?!

----------


## Canadianeye

It does not make sense. The proposition being made, that the school was actually closed, only expands (which would include a significantly higher exposure problem for the alleged conspirators).

As an example. I remember being nostalgic one day and going by my old public school as a kid. I looked around, saw it looking weedy and desolate etc. If I saw that, how many in the community surrounding that public school saw that building? How many in the Sandy Hook community would have seen that it was closed? Even if it was well maintained externally, the local residents would know it is shut down, or at least a good portion of them would.

That means everyone had to be in on it. That means even one nostalgic visitor or on grounds keeper who worked on the abandoned school, could spill the beans, and destroy the conspiracy as someone external to the community.

No way. I don't buy it for a moment.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015),Retiredat50 (12-08-2015),Sheldonna (12-09-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

im not a believer in conspiracy theories...though they make interesting reading...

however,,,sandyhook was the first time i witnessed with my own ears and eyes how the reporting, news, sherrif, govt. CHANGED the original story for POLITICAL gain...

i saw it live, as it unfolded,,and i was shocked...i never until then, believed they would boldly, in your face lie...but they did,,,i saw/heard it....

----------


## Calypso Jones

please explain in greater detail.

----------


## michaelr

> It does not make sense. The proposition being made, that the school was actually closed, only expands (which would include a significantly higher exposure problem for the alleged conspirators).
> 
> As an example. I remember being nostalgic one day and going by my old public school as a kid. I looked around, saw it looking weedy and desolate etc. If I saw that, how many in the community surrounding that public school saw that building? How many in the Sandy Hook community would have seen that it was closed? Even if it was well maintained externally, the local residents would know it is shut down, or at least a good portion of them would.
> 
> That means everyone had to be in on it. That means even one nostalgic visitor or on grounds keeper who worked on the abandoned school, could spill the beans, and destroy the conspiracy as someone external to the community.
> 
> No way. I don't buy it for a moment.


Go to the tax records of Newton, see how many citizens got free houses. That will blow you away. You can Google search it. Hell, the dog pound, from the Sandy Hook Survivors Fund received a half million dollars.......from the survivors fund!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> im not a believer in conspiracy theories...though they make interesting reading...
> 
> however,,,sandyhook was the first time i witnessed with my own ears and eyes how the reporting, news, sherrif, govt. CHANGED the original story for POLITICAL gain...
> 
> i saw it live, as it unfolded,,and i was shocked...i never until then, believed they would boldly, in your face lie...but they did,,,i saw/heard it....



After watching 9/11 and the changed in broadcasting immediately after the 2nd plane hit, you knew the GOV had taken over what was being put out. As for Sandy Hook, It was a local thing. So yeah, we saw the libtards start to twist it right away. The point being, People died there and shoveling a bunch of shit as an agenda for a political party is a disgrace.

----------

Rutabaga (12-08-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Where are the spending records, public documents, from 2008, to 2012? There are none. Halbig literally wrote the book for school safety for the US Dept of Education. After his military and career with the FL State Troopers, this was his life. He traveled and taught this to school boards all over the country. Sandy Hook effected him. He simply wanted to put faces to the names. There were no yearbooks, no pictures. Remember, he works for the dept of education. He figures that he'll get the records of the contractors and get the pictures that way. Well, not so fast. No records, no contractors, bot spending of any kind, nothing. 
> 
> This opened a can of worms that he did not expect let alone ask for.
> 
> Closed schools don't spend, therefore there will be no records!
> 
> JAMES FETZER: SANDY HOOK: Wolfgang Halbig goes for the jugular in FOIA Hearing


The website for Sandy Hook school is:

Sandy Hook School > Home


It had activity in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015.

Internet Archive Wayback Machine

Also note from wayback machine:


Note

This calendar view maps the number of times Sandy Hook School > Home
 was crawled by the Wayback Machine, not how many times the site was actually updated. More info in the FAQ.


Posting a link to a rant by a conspiracy insane idiot, is not PROOF of anything, other than a link to a loony.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax

The children singing at the 2013 super bowl opened a can of worms. No one is taking responsibility, they wont even say who arranged this event.

----------


## michaelr

> The website for Sandy Hook school is:
> 
> Sandy Hook School > Home
> 
> 
> It had activity in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015.
> 
> Internet Archive Wayback Machine
> 
> ...


The shots taken that show the internet was inactive were accurate. This new one, well, it's hoaxed. It's been along time dan, but many of us, on both sides of this issue, looked.

So they rebuilt the school. Good for them. From 2008 to 2014 it was closed!!!!!!

----------


## michaelr

I bet we can even get spending records, bus records, you name it from the new school, but from '08 to '12!! When I and others say it was closed!

----------


## michaelr

> The website for Sandy Hook school is:
> 
> Sandy Hook School > Home
> 
> 
> It had activity in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015.
> 
> Internet Archive Wayback Machine
> 
> ...


Hey liar. You showed a Way Back Crawler. Here is the activity...like as in actual activity. You went out of your way to lie.....read that twice!!

This is a screen shot, just taken...I'll also provide the link.

Attachment 12059

Now here is the fucking link...........

You just got caught lying!!!!! And you had to go out of your way for your lie!!!

----------


## michaelr

My above screenshot and link shows ZERO INTERNET ACTIVITY FOR THE YEARS THE SCHOOL WAS CLOSED, THE ACTIVITY AFTER IT REOPENED!!!

----------


## michaelr

Hell, that school reopened around July 12th 2013!! Closed since 2008!!

Thanks for making me look @Dan40!!

----------


## Rutabaga

> please explain in greater detail.



awww,,geewhizz,,,

ok...i was watching the morning news when the story broke...they then went to a live feed as they always do in these cases...they stayed on scene interviewing, asking questions etc. live for hours...in the parking lot a sheriff was asked "what kind of weapon was used?" he replied, "2 handguns were found inside with the deceased, and a colt AR-15 was found IN THE TRUNK OF HIS CAR...he then showed the shooters car, trunk open, with the ar-15 lying there...i remember at the time thinking, "im glad the shooter didnt take the AR.."

within hours the media, law enforcement and govt. was reporting an "assault weapon" was used and named the AR-15.....within 48 hrs. pelosi submitted her "assault weapons ban".....

i cannot say for certain why they lied, although it seems pretty clear,,but i witnessed it firsthand...

it broke my cherry...

----------

Invayne (12-08-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> awww,,geewhizz,,,
> 
> ok...i was watching the morning news when the story broke...they then went to a live feed as they always do in these cases...they stayed on scene interviewing, asking questions etc. live for hours...in the parking lot a sheriff was asked "what kind of weapon was used?" he replied, "2 handguns were found inside with the deceased, and a colt AR-15 was found IN THE TRUNK OF HIS CAR...he then showed the shooters car, trunk open, with the ar-15 lying there...i remember at the time thinking, "im glad the shooter didnt take the AR.."
> 
> within hours the media, law enforcement and govt. was reporting an "assault weapon" was used and named the AR-15.....within 48 hrs. pelosi submitted her "assault weapons ban".....
> 
> i cannot say for certain why they lied, although it seems pretty clear,,but i witnessed it firsthand...
> 
> it broke my cherry...


True. There is a video of the police pulling the rifle from the trunk of the car. Now this was in the aftermath, after the ''shooter'' was ''dead'', so he didn't put it there.

----------

Rutabaga (12-08-2015)

----------


## michaelr

From today. Actual internet activity, not a crawler, but activity!!

----------


## liberal_hack



----------


## Dan40

> Hell, that school reopened around July 12th 2013!! Closed since 2008!!
> 
> Thanks for making me look @Dan40!!



You have very very serious troubles.

Your lying comspiracy wacko shows the lack of activity at this site:

404 - File or directory not found.


However if one goes to that site it is NOT for Sandy Hook.  It is for all 5 Newton schools.


As I posted above, SANDY HOOK had web activity in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015.

YOUR wacko liar said SANDY HOOK had no activity from 2008 to mid 2013.

Wayback Machine says newton SANDY HOOK had activity in the years above.

Wayback ALSO explains IT does NOT track all web activity..

Obviously since the site your lying loony used was for ALL newton schools.

You poor pitiful, complete DUPE!

----------


## michaelr

Y'all see that 4 year gap in internet activity? The same gap exists in spending activity.

The school was closed.

----------


## michaelr

Good grief.


Y'all see that gap in the internet activity, the same gap exists in spending activity.

----------


## Dan40

> Good grief.
> 
> 
> Y'all see that gap in the internet activity, the same gap exists in spending activity.


The only "GAP" is in your ability to think logically or realistically.

----------


## michaelr

> The only "GAP" is in your ability to think logically or realistically.


You got caught lying dan, from an idiot, me. What's that say about you?!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

The school was open in Dec. 2014 when people and children were killed. Is there any question about that? Oh, I guess there are some people who think 20 dead people is a joke.

----------


## michaelr

> The school was open in Dec. 2014 when people and children were killed. Is there any question about that? Oh, I guess there are some people who think 20 dead people is a joke.


The ''shooting'' happened in 2012. 


Good Lord!!!!

Rage!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Who cares? There's dead children. But that doesn't fit into your conspiracy theory.

----------


## michaelr

> Who cares? There's dead children. But that doesn't fit into your conspiracy theory.


That's the best part about this, there were no dead children. The school was closed from early 2008, until summer of 2014......July thereof!!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Dead Children, micheal.

----------


## michaelr

> Dead Children, micheal.


Don't try your shit on me. If there were dead children this thread wouldn't exist.

The control freaks, the gun grabbers, those cocksucking fucks sure know the right strings to pull.

The gap in the internet activity mirrors the gap in expenditures. No year books, no bands, no books, paper, news paper, no expenditures whatsoever....do you copy?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Dead Children, Michael, and you deny it. Do you copy? YOU DENY IT!

----------


## Invayne

> And, I know you think this latest shooting was a false flag, but if you are the government setting up a false flag, would you really do it using Middle Eastern shooters? I don't think so.


Of course...there's a war on Muslims, or haven't you noticed? Demonize them every chance you get....  :Wink: 

The Demonization of Arabs and Muslims | Biblicism Institute

----------

michaelr (12-08-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Dead Children, Michael, and you deny it. Do you copy? YOU DENY IT!


There were no children harmed at Sandy Hook. Is there a way to make that more clear. You keep playing that card. Sandy Hook was an empty building staged as the school that it once was. There were no classes for four years!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Dead Children, Michael.

----------


## michaelr

Tick Tock Watch The Clock.....

Sleepy........


Sleepy......

Dead Children........


Sleepy......

----------

Invayne (12-08-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

The following is a list (as released by police) of the victims in Friday's shooting spree on the campus of Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown. 
- *Charlotte Bacon*, 2/22/06, female
 - *Daniel Barden*, 9/25/05, male
 - *Rachel Davino*, 7/17/83, female.
 - *Olivia Engel*, 7/18/06, female
 - *Josephine Gay*, 12/11/05, female
 - *Ana M. Marquez-Greene*, 04/04/06, female
 - *Dylan Hockley*, 3/8/06, male
 - *Dawn Hochsprung*, 06/28/65, female
 - *Madeleine F. Hsu*, 7/10/06, female
 - *Catherine V. Hubbard*, 6/08/06, female
 - *Chase Kowalski*, 10/31/05, male
 - *Jesse Lewis*, 6/30/06, male
 - *James Mattioli* , 3/22/06, male
 - *Grace McDonnell*, 12/04/05, female
 - *Anne Marie Murphy*, 07/25/60, female
 - *Emilie Parker*, 5/12/06, female
 - *Jack Pinto*, 5/06/06, male
 - *Noah Pozner*, 11/20/06, male
 - *Caroline Previdi*, 9/07/06, female
 - *Jessica Rekos*, 5/10/06, female
 - *Avielle Richman*, 10/17/06, female
 - *Lauren Rousseau*, 6/1982, female (full date of birth not specified)
 - *Mary Sherlach*, 2/11/56, female
 - *Victoria Soto*, 11/04/85, female
 - *Benjamin Wheeler*, 9/12/06, male
 - *Allison N. Wyatt*, 7/03/06, female

----------


## Invayne

Funny....LOL

----------


## Kodiak

Michaelr, not doubting your posts, but what would be the point of such a hoax?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Nice. finding dead children funny. Some pretty sick people.

----------


## michaelr

> The following is a list (as released by police) of the victims in Friday's shooting spree on the campus of Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown. 
> - *Charlotte Bacon*, 2/22/06, female
>  - *Daniel Barden*, 9/25/05, male
>  - *Rachel Davino*, 7/17/83, female.
>  - *Olivia Engel*, 7/18/06, female
>  - *Josephine Gay*, 12/11/05, female
>  - *Ana M. Marquez-Greene*, 04/04/06, female
>  - *Dylan Hockley*, 3/8/06, male
>  - *Dawn Hochsprung*, 06/28/65, female
> ...


Weird. The guy that wrote the book on school safety, and travels the country teaching it to school boards for the dept of education tried to put faces to these names. Well that didn't work, because there were no school pictures. So he thinks, I get the spending records, I go to the contractors. 

That's where things for the Sandy Hook Hoax fell apart. 

The school got hit with a storm. It was flooded. Upon inspection for rebuilding, it was found to be a toxic wasteland. 

It didn't reopen until after it was rebuilt, after the ''shooting''!

From 2008, through the shooting in 2012, and until it was rebuilt, Sandy Hook was closed, torn down, and rebuilt!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Dead Children, and Michael could care less.

----------


## michaelr

How many times must I say this? The gap in the internet usage mimics spending gaps.

Hey, provide the spending records!!! The school board can't!!

----------


## michaelr

> Dead Children, and Michael could care less.


You're proving yourself to be a piece of ______________! 

You're also looking to me like what's wrong with people!!

----------


## michaelr

The internet records posted shows the school was closed for four years then reopened!!

----------


## Invayne

> Nice. finding dead children funny. Some pretty sick people.


Yet you are probably indifferent to the REAL dead children in Palestine, Iraq, Syria, and every other place they're getting bombed.

THAT'S pretty sick, if you ask me.

----------

michaelr (12-08-2015),Roadmaster (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Yet you are probably indifferent to the REAL dead children in Palestine, Iraq, Syria, and every other place they're getting bombed.
> 
> THAT'S pretty sick, if you ask me.


Especially when you think about it. Those children that you mentioned actually exist.

----------

Invayne (12-08-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Especially when you think about it. Those children that you mentioned actually exist.


Or used to....

----------

michaelr (12-08-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

August 2011 School Facilities Survey for Sandy Hook Elementary School: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/Portals/Newtown/District/docs/Facilities/School Facilities Survey/ED050-SANDY HOOK.pdf (Archive: https://web.archive.org/web/20140714130545/http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/Portals/Newtown/District/docs/Facilities/School Facilities Survey/ED050-SANDY HOOK.pdf)


 Under Appearance/Upkeep: Classrooms has a 2 (fair), while Building Facade, Grounds/Landscaping, and Lavatories/Fountains have a 3 (good). Entrance/Hallways, Lighting/Fixtures, Cafeteria, and Code Compliance have a 4 (excellent). 

 You can check a facilities survey for  Newtown public schools at https://www.csde.state.ct.us/public/.../pickyear.aspx or http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/Departm...9/Default.aspx

 From the August 2013 School Facilities Survey for Middle Gate Elementary School, you can see under Appearance/Upkeep: Building Facade, Grounds/Landscaping, Classrooms, Lavatories/Fountains, Lighting/Fixtures, and Code Compliance have a 3 (good) and Entrance/Hallways and Cafeteria have a 4 (excellent).

 The facilities survey for Sandy Hook Elementary School was from 2011 and had 1 fair, 3 good, and 4 excellent. The facilities survey for Middle Gate Elementary School was from 2013 and had 6 good and 2 excellent.

Now, let's review a few more things.
Let's look at year books, press clippings, and PTA reports


The claim that Sandy Hook Elementary School was not an operational school and/or closed for an X amount of years because Wayback Machine doesn't show snapshots.
 Regarding Wayback Machine...
 Note that the old URL, http://newtown.k12.ct.us/~sh, goes back from October 17, 2000 to July 24, 2013: https://web.archive.org/web/*/http:/....k12.ct.us/~sh
 At this time, the current URL, http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net, goes back from July 24, 2011 to July 25, 2014: https://web.archive.org/…/http://newtown.sandyhook.schoolde…
Debunked: Full proof sandy hook was closed 5 yrs ago: https://www.metabunk.org/…/debunked-full-proof-sandy-hook-w… (Archive: https://archive.today/ycgjC)
 This document, Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes, is from May 20, 2010, which shows the school was operating during that time, even though Wayback Machine does not show a snapshot of the school's website from that day, let alone any activity from 2010 from either URL: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Another Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes document is from March 17, 2011, which shows the school was operating during that time, even though Wayback Machine does not show a snapshot of the school's website from that day, the old URL not showing any 2011 activity, and the current URL not showing any March 2011 activity: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…

 Between all of the archived snapshots, articles, documents, photos, videos, etc, there is a mountain of evidence to show that Sandy Hook Elementary School was always operational and was always at 12 Dickinson Drive in Sandy Hook, Connecticut. The uploaded archived snapshots are just some of the many available from https://web.archive.org/…/*/http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/~sh, https://web.archive.org/…/http://newtown.sandyhook.schoolde…, and https://web.archive.org/web/*/http:/...town.k12.ct.us.
 Sandy Hook School Photo Album: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.k12…/~sh/album/gallery.php
 Scrapbook 2011-2012: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/…/15581/Default.aspx (Archive: https://archive.today/jGVvh) 
 Scrapbook 2012-2013: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/…/18959/Default.aspx (Archive: https://archive.today/5d89c)
 The Last Time Newtown Built A School In Sandy Hook: http://newtownbee.com/…/last-time-newtown-built-scho…/174270 (Archive: https://archive.today/kv9Hm)
 A History of Sandy Hook Elementary: 


 Sunday Herald - Aug 12, 1962: "The couple will reside in Bethel after a wedding trip. She teaches in the Sandy Hook Elementary School and he in the Redding School" http://news.google.com/newspapers… (Archive: https://archive.today/3ZBrI)
 June 28, 1974: "Following its regular meeting on June 25, the Board of Education authorized architect Richard Butterfield to prepare specifications for the relocatable classrooms which will be placed at the elementary schools this summer. The Board also prepared an invitation to bid for the installation of the classrooms, and the legal notice for the invitation appears in this week's issue of The Bee in the classified section. The project will be for the installation of the portables at Hawley, Sandy Hook and Middle Gate elementary schools." http://newtownbee.com/news/19182 (Archive: https://archive.today/T1XFR)
 THE CONNECTICUT BOARD OF EDUCATION AND CBIA HONOR FOUR SCHOOLS WITH VANGUARD AWARDS FOR EXCELLENCE: https://web.archive.org/…/2005rel…/120705vanguardschools.htm
 Newtown Schools Bid Farewell To Staff Members: http://www.newtownbee.com/news/89074 (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/ht…//www.newtownbee.com/news/89074)
 Newtown hires two new elementary principals: http://www.newstimes.com/…/Newtown-hires-two-new-elementary… (Archive: https://archive.today/eZ7zx)
 Sandy Hook School Welcomes Incoming Kindergarteners: http://newtown.patch.com/…/sandy-hook-school-welcomes-incom… (Archive: https://archive.today/JZePZ)
 Despite Its Tragic Ending, 2012 Was A Year Of Giving And Change In Newtown's Schools- Year In Review: http://newtownbee.com/node/10407 (Archive: https://archive.today/UPgLx)
 Beyond Comprehension: https://aristigal.wordpress.com/…/12/16/beyond-comprehension (Archive: https://archive.today/W1kRh)
 District Plans and Reports, Strategic School Profile, Annual Reports, Newsletters, Enrollment Reports: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/Dist…/tabid/3295/Default.aspx (Archive: https://archive.today/B49Cq)  
 No Child Left Behind (NCLB) School Report: 2002-03 School Year: http://www.csde.state.ct.us/…/97_sandy_hook_elementary_scho…
School Facilities Survey: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/Schoo…/ED050-SANDY%20HOOK.pdf (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/School%20F…/ED050-SANDY%20HOOK.pdf)
 A job posting for a grade 4 classroom teacher to start in August 2006: http://pages.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/job%20pos…/SH%20Gr.%204.pdf (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/d…/job%20postings/SH%20Gr.%204.pdf)
 Invitation to join the Parent Teacher Association (PTA): http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes September 14, 2006: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. November 30, 2006: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. March 15, 2007: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes September 20, 2007: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sa...0;/LinkClick.a

----------

TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Good grief.

Sandy Hook elementary was closed from 2008 through 2012. That's all that matters!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. April 21, 2008: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. June 12, 2008: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes. September 18, 2008: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes February 12, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes March 17, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes. May 21, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes September 17, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes. December 3, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes May 20, 2010: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes September 23, 2010: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes December 2, 2010: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes March 17, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes May 19, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes September 22, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes December 1, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes February 16, 2012: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes April 4, 2012: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes September 20, 2012: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…


 There's another full page of that,

----------

CBjeebies (12-09-2015),samspade (12-10-2015),Sheldonna (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

So let's move onto a few more things such as State Testing Results, School budgets, and Bus schedules.

 Connecticut Mastery Test (CMT) scores from 2009 - 2012: http://www.greatschools.org/…/646-Sandy-Hook-Elementary-S…/… (Archive: https://archive.today/gyfdW) 2010 - 2011 school handbook: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/newtown.sandyhook…/LinkClick.aspx…)
Enrollment report as of November 30, 2012: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/LinkClick.aspx… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/www.newtown.k12.c…/LinkClick.aspx…)
2012 - 2013 school calendar: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx…
2012 bus routes: https://drive.google.com/…/0B3-vhpZ_3PTLUGhHSzJJT2RMd…/edit…
Summary Overview of Recommendation to the Board of Education: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/Rec%20of%20BoE%20Ad%20Hoc%20… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/Rec%20of%20BoE%20Ad%20Hoc%20Facil…)
Board of Education Approved Budget 2010-2011: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/…/boe.apprv.bdgt2010-2011.pdf (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/BOE%2…/boe.apprv.bdgt2010-2011.pdf)
 Board of Education Approved Budget 2011-2012: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/BOE.%20approv.budget%202011-… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/BOE.%20approv.budget%202011-2012.…)
Board of Education Approved Budget 2012-2013: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/…/2012-13%20Approved%20Budget7… (Archive: https://web.archive.org/…/2012-13%20Approved%20Budget7-


Based upon this MOUNTAIN of evidence, Sandy Hook Elementary WAS open and running during the years you seem to have lost up your nether.

----------

Sheldonna (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> So let's move onto a few more things such as State Testing Results, School budgets, and Bus schedules.
> 
>  Connecticut Mastery Test (CMT) scores from 2009 - 2012: http://www.greatschools.org//646-Sandy-Hook-Elementary-S/ (Archive: https://archive.today/gyfdW) 2010 - 2011 school handbook: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx (Archive: https://web.archive.org//newtown.sandyhook/LinkClick.aspx)
> Enrollment report as of November 30, 2012: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/LinkClick.aspx (Archive: https://web.archive.org//www.newtown.k12.c/LinkClick.aspx)
> 2012 - 2013 school calendar: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk.net/LinkClick.aspx
> 2012 bus routes: https://drive.google.com//0B3-vhpZ_3PTLUGhHSzJJT2RMd/edit
> Summary Overview of Recommendation to the Board of Education: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us//Rec%20of%20BoE%20Ad%20Hoc%20 (Archive: https://web.archive.org//Rec%20of%20BoE%20Ad%20Hoc%20Facil)
> Board of Education Approved Budget 2010-2011: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us///boe.apprv.bdgt2010-2011.pdf (Archive: https://web.archive.org//BOE%2/boe.apprv.bdgt2010-2011.pdf)
>  Board of Education Approved Budget 2011-2012: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us//BOE.%20approv.budget%202011- (Archive: https://web.archive.org//BOE.%20approv.budget%202011-2012.)
> ...


How about some some spending records, billing and all that??

It wasn't running, half of it was rented out!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Maybe you don't know what a school budget is, but the public records are there. Sandy Hook was open and running with teachers, students, a cafeteria, and bussing schedules. Are you that dense to think that approved school budgets from 2010-11-12 are faked? If you want more proof, don't rely on some nutcase wack job site and go to the county and state records and look at property taxes and the budgets to see how the money was spent.
I'm done with wack jobs tonight. TTFN!

----------


## michaelr

Damn dumb shits aught to read what they post...your shit was already posted on this board once. It's district wide. No where in those docs that you failed to read does is give monies to SH for the 4 years mentioned. It's district fool!!

----------


## michaelr

Damn I get mad at stupid!

----------


## michaelr

> Maybe you don't know what a school budget is, but the public records are there. Sandy Hook was open and running with teachers, students, a cafeteria, and bussing schedules. Are you that dense to think that approved school budgets from 2010-11-12 are faked? If you want more proof, don't rely on some nutcase wack job site and go to the county and state records and look at property taxes and the budgets to see how the money was spent.
> I'm done with wack jobs tonight. TTFN!


Do you know the difference between a school and a district?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Do you know how to read a budget? It's all in the public reports. Try doing some homework instead of listing to wackos.

----------


## michaelr

You so called conservatives are so needy, you people post shit that you don't even read to ''prove'' your point. Some of you are so stupid that you're going to cost us the fight. Some of you are so stupid, that sometimes I wonder why I try!!!

Sandy Hook was closed, and ivf you're so smart, you'd help rather than hinder!!

----------


## michaelr

> Do you know how to read a budget? It's all in the public reports. Try doing some homework instead of listing to wackos.


I read more than you could of. You're using district, not school by school!

----------


## michaelr

No one is claiming the district didn't spend, or receive monies durring that four years. We're saying Sandy Hook didn't.

The gap is identical to the internet gap!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Damn I get mad at stupid!


You must be mad all the time.

----------


## Rutabaga

> True. There is a video of the police pulling the rifle from the trunk of the car. Now this was in the aftermath, after the ''shooter'' was ''dead'', so he didn't put it there.



i witnessed it live,,,i watched continually for hours until they broke coverage...

i was like sitting there saying to the dog,,"did you just hear that?"  "they changed the story!"

----------

michaelr (12-08-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> You must be mad all the time.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## michaelr

> You must be mad all the time.


Well, yea. I deal with you and people like you allot. So yes.

----------


## michaelr

From like 2000 to 2008, al was good. The school was running, internet made it cool. Alas, in 2008 a storm hits. Sandy Hook lost a roof. The storm gies away but the damage remains. Sandy Hook gets looked at. Oh my, a toxic wasteland was discovered. Close the school!! Internet activity follows suit...

----------


## michaelr

Now, if the school weren't closed then why no spending records, and why no internet?

----------


## michaelr

This is an interactive site, play with it. You'll see Sandy Hook's internet activity!

Link here...way back machine......

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Hundreds of PTA reports, newspaper articles, years of budgets for Sandy Hook, bus schedules, State testing reports. UH Huh.

----------


## BiloxiMan

I feel sorry, honestly sorry, for people who so easily believe things like posted in the OP.  Reading through the linked blog leads me to believe that to believe that Sandy Hook was a hoax, you would have to really want to believe it.  This desire for it to be a hoax must have so colored the person's ability to be rational that they are nearly non functional at this point.  It's kind of scary when you think about it.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-08-2015),Sheldonna (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I feel sorry, honestly sorry, for people who so easily believe things like posted in the OP.  Reading through the linked blog leads me to believe that to believe that Sandy Hook was a hoax, you would have to really want to believe it.  This desire for it to be a hoax must have so colored the person's ability to be rational that they are nearly non functional at this point.  It's kind of scary when you think about it.


Instead of ''hoax'' use ''official line'' and rewrite that. That's how I feel, but I have evidence, you have TV.

----------


## michaelr

Did Sandy Hook quit paying their bills and turn off the internet for four years, because if not, you people have a problem!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

you have nothing but conspiracy theories and a vivid paranoid imagination.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> you have nothing but conspiracy theories and a vivid paranoid imagination.


You've given BS links to counter it. I have facts. I showed you in graphics.....because i don't think you're up to reading....that the internet was off at the same 4 years that we say it was closed. There are no spending records for those same four years.

Here is your argument.....the children.....you have nothing but conspiracy theories.


Wow, it's no wonder that you have so much time to spend on a forum. Really!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

you have nothing but conspiracy theories and a vivid paranoid imagination.

----------


## michaelr

Wash, rinse, repeat.

Good grief. I win!!

----------


## michaelr

The board statist didn't disprove that sand hook was a hoax. One really went out on the limb and got caught lying. Others played emotion cards. These statist need the dead children, liberals need victims! 

It didn't happen. The school, mimicking it's internet activity, did not exist as a school for four plus years!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

and idiots need conspiracy theories.

----------


## michaelr

> and idiots need conspiracy theories.


Well you have a bunch. Keep up your daily programming and you'll have a bunch more.

Good evening.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Must be med time for ya by now, have some good dreams.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I have not read this thread due to the idiocy of the content. My bad.

Is there a way to interject myself into this thread without reading that Sandy Hook never happened, with whatever reason?

I think I should be allowed to post here by the authors of this theory, without reading scores of posts

----------


## Virgil Jones

I just want a fresh start, so to speak

----------


## michaelr

> I just want a fresh start, so to speak


You nor I get one.

----------


## michaelr

> I have not read this thread due to the idiocy of the content. My bad.
> 
> Is there a way to interject myself into this thread without reading that Sandy Hook never happened, with whatever reason?
> 
> I think I should be allowed to post here by the authors of this theory, without reading scores of posts


You know what's idiotic? Your government and their media dictates your life, and you fucking listen! That's idiotic, and in a nutshell that's sany hook!

What part of....if it ain't got internet and billing for four years than it was closed for those four years....don't you people get? You people call me crazy?? Rules prevent my response. Weird how that works too!!!

----------


## Invayne

> You know what's idiotic? Your government and their media dictates your life, and you fucking listen! That's idiotic, and in a nutshell that's sany hook!
> 
> What part of....if it ain't got internet and billing for four years than it was closed for those four years....don't you people get? You people call me crazy?? Rules prevent my response. Weird how that works too!!!


Maybe they wanted to try "old school"...you know, the days before internet that I remember...  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

michaelr (12-08-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Surely the shooting happened

----------


## Virgil Jones

The dead children had family, relatives, surely you must know this?

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Maybe they wanted to try "old school"...you know, the days before internet that I remember...


I almost thought one of these idiots would have suggested that. Then I thought about it. 

They have to deny the internet was dead for four years at sandy hook. They have to ignore what they see. They've invested themselves in it. They'll gladly insult me instead. The alternative is they'll have to admit they're not beyond being a victim of a massive hoax. The thought of dead children is better to them, and they use that illusion against me and others.

Propaganda works, vaccines work, a crushed economy works. The conservatives....allegedly.....agree hand in hand with the libs!!

We're fucked!

----------

Invayne (12-08-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> The dead children had family, relatives, surely you must know this?


There are no dead, it was an empty building, not a school!!

----------


## michaelr

There is no spending or internet activity for four years people. What's not to get??? That you're to smart to be fooled???? Guess what geniuses!!!!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> There are no dead, it was an empty building, not a school!!


I am late to the party here, please explain

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://www.opednews.com/articles/Fat...40616-579.html

Father of one of the little boys murdered speaks.

----------

Sheldonna (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I am late to the party here, please explain


In 2008 there was a flood. The flood/storm took off half the roof. Before rebuilding they inspected the school. Lead paint, PCBs, and the rest, made it a toxic wasteland. They didn't rebuild. They did repairs, and rented part of the building out for a while.

Zooming forward.

Sandy Hook was a stage, practice for things like.....well like for Sandy Hook. Those kids you saw were brought there for that reason. 

Sandy Hook, the show, went live. 

It was a hoax. No one died.

Unlike the media ass kissers, I have proof.

*Sandy Hook Redux: Obama officials confirm that it was a drill and no children died*

----------


## michaelr

@Invayne, yes they are. They're trained to believe. Those of us who try to help anger them. Weird!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> I almost thought one of these idiots would have suggested that. Then I thought about it. 
> 
> They have to deny the internet was dead for four years at sandy hook. They have to ignore what they see. They've invested themselves in it. They'll gladly insult me instead. The alternative is they'll have to admit they're not beyond being a victim of a massive hoax. The thought of dead children is better to them, and they use that illusion against me and others.
> 
> Propaganda works, vaccines work, a crushed economy works. The conservatives....allegedly.....agree hand in hand with the libs!!
> 
> We're fucked!


Sooo......if all of those kids are still alive ....as you are apparently claiming....then where are they now?  Where is your proof that they are still alive?  Surely you have proof.  Right?

And how do you get an entire town, albeit a small town where everyone knows everyone pretty much, to keep mum about the lie and the conspiracy claim that 20 children died?  Answer:  You don't.  You're out on a limb here (as well as re: other outlandish claims you've made).

I don't know what your motive or agenda is here, but it's heinous, to say the very least.

----------

2cent (12-09-2015),Canadianeye (12-09-2015),Corruptbuddha (12-09-2015),GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015),Virgil Jones (12-09-2015)

----------


## CBjeebies

> The dead children had family, relatives, surely you must know this?


At the heartz of most of these bonkerz conspiracy theoriez there are questionz like the one you raise here.  Assume it was a hoax for a second.  The people who are fake mourning, they all have relativez and friendz.  Why aren't they coming forward and spilling the beanz?

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yet you are probably indifferent to the REAL dead children in Palestine, Iraq, Syria, and every other place they're getting bombed.
> 
> THAT'S pretty sick, if you ask me.


Oh no those are non human, they didn't have porn star grandparents that converted so they can be chosen.

----------

Invayne (12-09-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I almost thought one of these idiots would have suggested that. Then I thought about it. 
> 
> They have to deny the internet was dead for four years at sandy hook. They have to ignore what they see. They've invested themselves in it. They'll gladly insult me instead. The alternative is they'll have to admit they're not beyond being a victim of a massive hoax. The thought of dead children is better to them, and they use that illusion against me and others.
> 
> Propaganda works, vaccines work, a crushed economy works. The conservatives....allegedly.....agree hand in hand with the libs!!
> 
> We're fucked!





> Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they are ignorant, *but that they know so much that isnt so.*


Congratulations!  You're a liberal, apparently.  Shock-sure of so much that just isn't so.....lol.

----------


## michaelr

> Congratulations!  You're a liberal, apparently.  Shock-sure of so much that just isn't so.....lol.


Oh really? Well, you're not a sharp knife, so it doesn't surprise me that you'd come to this conclusion!

----------


## 2cent

> I've thought Sandy Hook was a hoax for a long time. I still do.
> 
> I think 9/11 is a hoax. I still do.


Are you serious, or just putting the shit on Michael?  'Cuz if you are serious, you can go to Hell with him.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

If I must be the voice of reason on this board today, and it gets me banned, so be it.

If you think that Sandy Hook was a false flag, an that the government planned it in some lame attempt to institute gun control or marshal law or anything to garner more power over you....then....

YOU ARE A FUCKING MORON.

----------

bdtex (12-09-2015),GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Congratulations!  You're a liberal, apparently.  Shock-sure of so much that just isn't so.....lol.


 I am anti Israel, Iran, Judaism and Islam.

----------


## 2cent

> Sooo......if all of those kids are still alive ....as you are apparently claiming....then where are they now?  Where is your proof that they are still alive?  Surely you have proof.  Right?
> 
> And how do you get an entire town, albeit a small town where everyone knows everyone pretty much, to keep mum about the lie and the conspiracy claim that 20 children died?  Answer:  You don't.  You're out on a limb here (as well as re: other outlandish claims you've made).
> 
> I don't know what your motive or agenda is here, but it's heinous, to say the very least.


Thank you.  Sandy Hook may be a small town, but it runs right into Newtown, which is not, and like many 'small towns' there isn't but a mile or two - if that between the two.  (IOW, the only thing that separates a small town from a big town is a sign along the road.)
I'm quite familiar with both Sandy Hook and Newtown.  I lived right near there.  My Aunt and Uncle and cousins grew up there.  My nieces and their families live there, and my sister was beyond out of her mind with worry, as were the rest of us.
They KNOW the families that can't get over their grief.

For any BASTARD to say this didn't happen, I'll be more than happy to drag his ass there and SHOW HIM what happened to that community....while holding a loaded gun behind his head as he kneels down in front of the gravestone of one of those innocent children.  :Angry4: 

YOU MOTHER FUCKERS BETTER *PRAY* I NEVER MEET UP WITH YOU!

----------

Dan40 (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Sooo......if all of those kids are still alive ....as you are apparently claiming....then where are they now?  Where is your proof that they are still alive?  Surely you have proof.  Right?
> 
> And how do you get an entire town, albeit a small town where everyone knows everyone pretty much, to keep mum about the lie and the conspiracy claim that 20 children died?  Answer:  You don't.  You're out on a limb here (as well as re: other outlandish claims you've made).
> 
> I don't know what your motive or agenda is here, but it's heinous, to say the very least.


You mean those names.....those written names on a list? I know where one of those names were in the aftermath, but I don't think her name is correst. Her father's, the crisis actor, name is supposed to be Robbie Parker. You remember him....here I'll refresh your memory.



And here is Emily. Her name is one of those on the list, so at least we know she's real. I'll get to that in a second. You do have a good point, what about those children. They're actually why this was exposed as a hoax. It was their pictures Halbig was going to use to put faces to the name. Weird thing, as there was no spending there were no school pictures, no yearbooks, no nothing. That prompted him to look for the contractors, the picture people, and go that route. Alas, one need spending records, public records. To date none were given for the four years in question!!!

This is ''Emily Parker'' durring the memorial in which her and others are allegedly memorialized!! Her ''father'' is holding her.




*Is Sandy Hook’s Robbie Parker who he says he is?*As far as names on a piece of paper goes, they're just names!!

----------


## Dan40

> At the heartz of most of these bonkerz conspiracy theoriez there are questionz like the one you raise here.  Assume it was a hoax for a second.  The people who are fake mourning, they all have relativez and friendz.  Why aren't they coming forward and spilling the beanz?


Conspiracy theorists are completely insane paranoids.  They fear reality.  They fear truth.  They fear that life is hard.  

They fear.

Trying to apply common sense, logic, rationality or anything sensible  to their diseased minds is fruitless.

----------

CBjeebies (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Weird. I am not on the Booga Booga BoogaBoo bandwagon, yet when a liar gets caught lying red handed they make wild accusations! Some things never change.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh really? Well, you're not a sharp knife, so it doesn't surprise me that you'd come to this conclusion!


But then....you're the one using links from rabidly anti-Israel (and anti-Bush) sites.  Ironic that you call anyone ELSE 'not a sharp knife'.

----------


## Dan40

> Weird. I am not on the Booga Booga BoogaBoo bandwagon, yet when a liar gets caught lying red handed they make wild accusations! Some things never change.


A liar caught red handed?  That would be YOU, many, many times over.

----------

2cent (12-09-2015),CBjeebies (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> But then....you're the one using links from rabidly anti-Israel (and anti-Bush) sites.  Ironic that you call anyone ELSE 'not a sharp knife'.


Are one of those people that drink all day then constantly repeat yourself? Seems that way to me.

People have the right to say what they want. You might want a safe zone so you don't offended by words. Take some Kleenex!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> Thank you.  Sandy Hook may be a small town, but it runs right into Newtown, which is not, and like many 'small towns' there isn't but a mile or two - if that between the two.  (IOW, the only thing that separates a small town from a big town is a sign along the road.)
> I'm quite familiar with both Sandy Hook and Newtown.  I lived right near there.  My Aunt and Uncle and cousins grew up there.  My nieces and their families live there, and my sister was beyond out of her mind with worry, as were the rest of us.
> They KNOW the families that can't get over their grief.
> 
> For any BASTARD to say this didn't happen, I'll be more than happy to drag his ass there and SHOW HIM what happened to that community....while holding a loaded gun behind his head as he kneels down in front of the gravestone of one of those innocent children. 
> 
> YOU MOTHER FUCKERS BETTER *PRAY* I NEVER MEET UP WITH YOU!


And again, it's not just the anger this BS foments....it's the obvious danger of the perception that these atrocities never really happened....when some weak-minded individuals come to believe the wacko conspiracy theories...and come to the end-result-conclusion that they really have nothing to fear....if or since it's all make-believe.  The damage being done to some viewers, lurkers or guests could be end up being a life-or-death issue at some point. THAT is what I'm concerned about.  Disinformation can be lethal, IOW.

----------

2cent (12-09-2015),GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> A liar caught red handed?  That would be YOU, many, many times over.


Again you lie. You constantly lie about m. It's you that are forever wrong, it is you that understands nothing, it is you who lied on this thread to....of all things...prove your point! 

You need your meds adjusted, I swear you're suicidal!!

----------


## Canadianeye

> Weird. I am not on the Booga Booga BoogaBoo bandwagon, yet when a liar gets caught lying red handed they make wild accusations! Some things never change.


There was a massacre in Sandy Hook. It happened. No hoax. The leftist media spun it as per usual, no surprises there.

But it did happen.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> You mean those names.....those written names on a list? I know where one of those names were in the aftermath, but I don't think her name is correst. Her father's, the crisis actor, name is supposed to be Robbie Parker. You remember him....here I'll refresh your memory.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Emily. Her name is one of those on the list, so at least we know she's real. I'll get to that in a second. You do have a good point, what about those children. They're actually why this was exposed as a hoax. It was their pictures Halbig was going to use to put faces to the name. Weird thing, as there was no spending there were no school pictures, no yearbooks, no nothing. That prompted him to look for the contractors, the picture people, and go that route. Alas, one need spending records, public records. To date none were given for the four years in question!!!
> 
> This is ''Emily Parker'' durring the memorial in which her and others are allegedly memorialized!! Her ''father'' is holding her.
> 
> 
> ...


Try to think for a minute...cogently (ignore the strain).  Do you really think that, if these 20 kids were still alive, that there wouldn't be TONS of evidence, pics, data, etc. proving they were still alive ....as we speak....by dozens of people that wanted to prove it was a hoax?  Seriously?  Your lack of logic is stunning and astounding.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> There was a massacre in Sandy Hook. It happened. No hoax. The leftist media spun it as per usual, no surprises there.
> 
> But it did happen.


No it didn't. The same gap in internet activity is found in their billing records. The school was damaged, inspected, and decommissioned in early 2008, and didn't reopen until, I think 2014. The internet activity, if you click on the year where it became active again, it will show you the date.

The school was closed!! The l.....look up the crime scene photos. The lack of a crime is glaring!!

----------


## michaelr

> Try to think for a minute...cogently (ignore the strain).  Do you really think that, if these 20 kids were still alive, that there wouldn't be TONS of evidence, pics, data, etc. proving they were still alive ....as we speak....by dozens of people that wanted to prove it was a hoax?  Seriously?  Your lack of logic is stunning and astounding.


Unless the kids didn't exist in the forst place. How could they, the school was closed!!

What part of that eludes you, no school, no students!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> Are one of those people that drink all day then constantly repeat yourself? Seems that way to me.
> 
> People have the right to say what they want. You might want a safe zone so you don't offended by words. Take some Kleenex!!


Lol!  No, Michael.  What you say doesn't bother me, personally, in the least.  I am, however, worried about any and all of those naïve lurkers, guests and viewers out there that might read your BS and take it as literal truth, fact and reality.  They might even, for instance, conclude from your CP ravings that they have nothing to fear henceforth, since it's all fake/phony/contrived and make-believe....and none of the deaths, therefore, were real.  Your disinformation could get someone killed, IOW.  THAT is what I take issue with.

----------

Corruptbuddha (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Unless the kids didn't exist in the forst place. How could they, the school was closed!!
> 
> What part of that eludes you, no school, no students!!


Oh good grief.  I keep thinking (and hoping) that we'll make a breakthrough and that your raving illogic might somehow decrease.  Instead, the opposite occurs.  It seems to be a pattern whenever I engage you in conversation/discussion on these CP issues.  So....now....NONE of those kids existed?  lol

----------

Corruptbuddha (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Oh good grief.  I keep thinking (and hoping) that we'll make a breakthrough and that your raving illogic might somehow decrease.  Instead, the opposite occurs.  It seems to be a pattern whenever I engage you in conversation/discussion on these CP issues.  So....now....NONE of those kids existed?  lol


I see. Now, even though the school closed, proved by no billing records, no school pics and all that, backed by the lack of internet durring the same period, there were students! Wow, and you insult my intellect. Amazing!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> I see. Now, even though the school closed, proved by no billing records, no school pics and all that, backed by the lack of internet durring the same period, there were students! Wow, and you insult my intellect. Amazing!!


Ahem.....

technical explanation re: WHY there was no ""apparent or obvious"" internet activity during a certain period of time.

https://www.metabunk.org/debunked-fu...yrs-ago.t3236/





> Because at that time the robots.txt file was changed to:
> https://web.archive.org/web/20080604....us/robots.txt
> Code:
> 
> User-agent: * Disallow: / 
> Which prevents Archive.org from archiving it. It does not mean the site it gone. Sometimes done for privacy conformance.
> 
>  It's a common thing to change when a web site is upgraded, many webmasters don't pay attention to it.  
> Mick West, Mar 7, 2014

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Oh good grief.  I keep thinking (and hoping) that we'll make a breakthrough and that your raving illogic might somehow decrease.  Instead, the opposite occurs.  It seems to be a pattern whenever I engage you in conversation/discussion on these CP issues.  So....now....NONE of those kids existed?  lol


Have you not figured it out yet, Shel?


Mike is a NUT.

It's as simple as that.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Denial is a fucking weird thing to watch. I'm trying to help you people, but dead children is more comfortable for some of you than the fact you've been lied to is.

Look, let me make this simple. The school board and Halbig has been in courts, the courts told the board to turn over the billing records and to date they can't. They simply do not exist. There are four years of missing billing records. He has the prior, but not from '08 to '12. The same period that the internet was down. 

What do you people need!!

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Denial is a fucking weird thing to watch. I'm trying to help you people, but dead children is more comfortable for some of you than the fact you've been lied to is.
> 
> Look, let me make this simple. The school board and Halbig has been in courts, the courts told the board to turn over the billing records and to date they can't. They simply do not exist. There are four years of missing billing records. He has the prior, but not from '08 to '12. The same period that the internet was down. 
> 
> What do you people need!!


Paranoid Lunacy is a weird thing to watch as well.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),Sheldonna (12-09-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Paranoid Lunacy is a weird thing to watch as well.


 That is what the North Korans say. While I may not always agree, it's wise to question and look for facts instead of listening to propaganda the media spills out that we all know they lie to us.

----------

Invayne (12-09-2015),michaelr (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Paranoid Lunacy is a weird thing to watch as well.


Well, gee, you've gone all out to prove your case. This is the weirdness. Answer me something, why not just turn them over. The FOIA's we granted, the judge ordered it, and still, no records. 

For that, you insult me? 

This is getting strange. 

No internet, no billing, from 2008 till the school reopened!! No insults can deny those simple little facts!!

----------


## michaelr

Sandy Hook FOIA

They didn't plan for this. It's that simple!

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Well, gee, you've gone all out to prove your case. This is the weirdness. Answer me something, why not just turn them over. The FOIA's we granted, the judge ordered it, and still, no records. 
> 
> For that, you insult me? 
> 
> This is getting strange. 
> 
> No internet, no billing, from 2008 till the school reopened!! No insults can deny those simple little facts!!


No, I call you a nut because you say nutty things.

Can you PROVE any of your theories?

Any?

At all?

No...you can't.

And I don't have a case to prove.  You do.

And you can't.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> No, I call you a nut because you say nutty things.
> 
> Can you PROVE any of your theories?
> 
> Any?
> 
> At all?
> 
> No...you can't.
> ...


The school was closed. That's proven!! That's why the billing records, emails, school picture, sports records, and more, doesnt exist!! That's the kind of stuff that requires a school. Do you understand how that works?

I'm used to people like you, I still get flack for saying Obama et al, created ISIS, and QE is just ones and zeroes. I am not to be held responsible for the complete ignorance of others, yours or anyone else's!!

They got away with this, so they did others!! People's gullibility allowed it! Excuse me for not being a fool, a gullible, ignorant, fool!!

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> The school was closed. That's proven!! That's why the billing records, emails, school picture, sports records, and more, doesnt exist!! That's the kind of stuff that requires a school. Do you understand how that works?
> 
> I'm used to people like you, I still get flack for saying Obama et al, created ISIS, and QE is just ones and zeroes. I am not to be held responsible for the complete ignorance of others, yours or anyone else's!!
> 
> They got away with this, so they did others!! People's gullibility allowed it! Excuse me for not being a fool, a gullible, ignorant, fool!!



Debunked: Sandy Hook Elementary School was not an operational school | Metabunk

Debunked.

Need more?

Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com

More?

FBI Admits Sandy Hook Hoax? : snopes.com

Get it?

There was a massacre and there was no false flag or conspiracy.

And you, my friend, are a nut.


Here's one more: Sandy Hook- Facts  Research: Sandy Hook Hoax Claims Debunked

----------

TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Debunked: Sandy Hook Elementary School was not an operational school | Metabunk
> 
> Debunked.
> 
> Need more?
> 
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> More?
> ...


I read all the professional debunkers, and they're nuts. The simple fact there was no internet, billing records, school pics, and the rest, should show a normal person that. Oddly it doesn't!

If they want this story debunked, instead of excuses and lies, turn over the docs. It's that simple!

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I read all the professional debunkers, and they're nuts. The simple fact there was no internet, billing records, school pics, and the rest, should show a normal person that. Oddly it doesn't!
> 
> If they want this story debunked, instead of excuses and lies, turn over the docs. It's that simple!



Jesus....can you even read?


The Last Time Newtown Built A School In Sandy Hook: http://newtownbee.com/news/news/2013...dy-hook/174270

A History of Sandy Hook Elementary: 



Newtown hires two new elementary principals: http://www.newstimes.com/news/articl...als-523657.php

Sandy Hook School Welcomes Incoming Kindergarteners: http://newtown.patch.com/groups/scho...indergarteners

District Plans and Reports, Strategic School Profile, Annual Reports, Newsletters, Enrollment Reports: http://www.newtown.k12.ct.us/Distric...5/Default.aspx

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes September 14, 2006: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. November 30, 2006: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. March 15, 2007: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes September 20, 2007: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. April 21, 2008: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting minutes. June 12, 2008: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes. September 18, 2008: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes February 12, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes March 17, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes. May 21, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes September 17, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes. December 3, 2009: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16635

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes May 20, 2010: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16634

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes September 23, 2010: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16633

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes December 2, 2010: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16633

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes March 17, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16633

Sandy Hook School – PTA Meeting Minutes May 19, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16633

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes September 22, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16663

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes December 1, 2011: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16663

Sandy Hook School - PTA Meeting Minutes February 16, 2012: http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....1277&mid=16663


Everyone else is nuts?

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Are you shitting me? How about legal documents. I can sit right here and write minutes for a PTA meeting that DIDN'T happen in China!! How about real live documents, billing works? School emails with verifiable recipients works??!! 


PTA minutes.....good grief!!!

----------


## michaelr

I should be grateful, I went to put on some tea water, and laughed every inch of the way!!

----------

Invayne (12-09-2015)

----------


## Quark

To me the hoax is not whether Sandy Hook, 9/11, San Bernardino, etc happened or not it appears they did. The real question of a hoax or not is what role did the Federal government play, if anything, in these situations. To me, I think all these operations were government operations for political purposes and the so-called perpetrators are merely government scapegoats.

Now there is even questions about the San Bernardino massacre. I don't think Michael is all that kooky. He may not be a hundred percent right but I don't think he is a hundred percent wrong either.

----------

michaelr (12-09-2015),St James (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> To me the hoax is not whether Sandy Hook, 9/11, San Bernardino, etc happened or not it appears they did. The real question of a hoax or not is what role did the Federal government play, if anything, in these situations. To me, I think all these operations were government operations for political purposes and the so-called perpetrators are merely government scapegoats.
> 
> Now there is even questions about the San Bernardino massacre. I don't think Michael is all that kooky. He may not be a hundred percent right but I don't think he is a hundred percent wrong either.


I appreciate that, honesty is nice to see. 

On SH however, I'll give you the link to the book. It would have, for several reasons, been a crime had the school been open. It was literally a toxic wasteland. They knew that, and no one likes law suits. They actually leased half the school out to a local glass company. They used it for storage. Then the school district used part of the building as storage.

No one died at Sandy Hook.......free

----------


## Calypso Jones

We need to CALM DOWN AND REMEMBER SOMETHING......Everyone has the right to their opinion.    And perhaps it should be left at that because this issue is no closer to be settled than when it started...and by the way...how many Sandy Hook is a hoax topics must we have?

Calm down everyone.

----------

Jim Scott (12-09-2015),Rutabaga (12-09-2015)

----------


## bdtex

> If I must be the voice of reason on this board today, and it gets me banned, so be it.


It desperately needs some voices of reason. I wish you luck.

----------


## Dan40

> To me the hoax is not whether Sandy Hook, 9/11, San Bernardino, etc happened or not it appears they did. The real question of a hoax or not is what role did the Federal government play, if anything, in these situations. To me, I think all these operations were government operations for political purposes and the so-called perpetrators are merely government scapegoats.
> 
> Now there is even questions about the San Bernardino massacre. I don't think Michael is all that kooky. He may not be a hundred percent right but I don't think he is a hundred percent wrong either.



He is far beyond, "that kooky."  He is not 100% right, he is 100% wrong.  He has made dozen of claims about a myriad of "conspiracies."  And dozens of predictions of disasters right around the corner.

*ALL*, not some, not many, *ALL* have been proved INSANE by the simple passage of time.  He has been proved wrong again and again by facts, not opinions, posted by others, but TIME passing and his predictions failing to happen, is not arguable.

100% WRONG.

NO EXCEPTIONS.

If he was "occasionally" right, I'd leave him alone.  But he posts paranoid LIES.  And to back up the complete nonsense he posts, he links to equally insane conspiracy sites.  He has no concept of an ethical, factual site.

Also he links to OPINIONS made by fellow conspiracy wackadoodles and declares them to be "Biblical" facts.  He has no conception of the difference between opinions and facts.   If an opinion agrees with his mindless nonsense, it is a fact.  If one disagrees with him, it is a lie!

But time passing and showing him to be wrong, he ignores.  On some occasions he has posted that he NEVER  gives exact dates, but he does all the time.


I have challenged him as many as a dozen times to post any of his predictions that have come to pass.  Not once has he listed even one.  OR tried to list one.  Instead of answering a reasonable challenge, he posts that I or others that have also challenged him, are liars and crazy.

My opinion is that neither you nor I can even conceive of the depth of his kookiness.

I consider him a danger to himself and to society.

----------

2cent (12-09-2015),Corruptbuddha (12-14-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015),Sheldonna (12-09-2015),TP Sweetie (12-10-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> I see. Now, even though the school closed, proved by no billing records, no school pics and all that, backed by the lack of internet durring the same period, there were students! Wow, and you insult my intellect. Amazing!!


I posted proof of what you want to call, "billing" and numerous other pieces of evidence that Sandy Hook elementary was open during the years you say it wasn't.  Budgets, yearbooks, News articles, PTA minutes, bus schedules, and State testing results all PUBLIC RECORDS were all made up to satisfy wack jobs like you? 
and you put up articles based on hate blogs and personal opinions as if they are proof? 
Get a new job because you are failing miserably.

----------

2cent (12-09-2015),Jim Scott (12-09-2015),NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> There was a massacre in Sandy Hook. It happened. No hoax. *The leftist media spun it as per usual*, no surprises there.
> 
> But it did happen.


You mean.....the leftist media AND michaelr spun it .....and still spinning, in fact.  lol

----------


## Sheldonna

> To me the hoax is not whether Sandy Hook, 9/11, San Bernardino, etc happened or not it appears they did. The real question of a hoax or not is what role did the Federal government play, if anything, in these situations. To me, I think all these operations were government operations for political purposes and the so-called perpetrators are merely government scapegoats.
> 
> Now there is even questions about the San Bernardino massacre. I don't think Michael is all that kooky. He may not be a hundred percent right but I don't think he is a hundred percent wrong either.


So....stating that those 20 kids never even existed isn't, in your mind, 100% wrong?  Ahmazing.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I appreciate that, honesty is nice to see. 
> 
> On SH however, I'll give you the link to the book. It would have, for several reasons, been a crime had the school been open. It was literally a toxic wasteland. They knew that, and no one likes law suits. They actually leased half the school out to a local glass company. They used it for storage. Then the school district used part of the building as storage.
> 
> No one died at Sandy Hook.......free


Well....that figures.  Written by Mike Palecek....an Iowa DemocRat, and Jim Fetzer....a "da Joos did it!" wacko.  Yep.

----------


## michaelr

> I posted proof of what you want to call, "billing" and numerous other pieces of evidence that Sandy Hook elementary was open during the years you say it wasn't.  Budgets, yearbooks, News articles, PTA minutes, bus schedules, and State testing results all PUBLIC RECORDS were all made up to satisfy wack jobs like you? 
> and you put up articles based on hate blogs and personal opinions as if they are proof? 
> Get a new job because you are failing miserably.


No you didn't. You posted a broad budget for the entire district. That's different. Look genius, if it were that simple the courts wouldn't be involved.

Don't feel too stupid. As Bullshit evidence, yours ranked high. It was better than the BS Way Back machine, that was meant to activity, but show how often the IP address was pinged or some shit, and way better than the PTA minutes, which is so funny that I still laugh thinking about it!

----------


## michaelr

Oh, no one denied Sandy Hook wasn't in the school district!!

----------


## michaelr

> Well....that figures.  Written by Mike Palecek....an Iowa DemocRat, and Jim Fetzer....a "da Joos did it!" wacko.  Yep.


You remind me of sooda. Wow!

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well, yea. I deal with you and people like you allot. So yes.


Yes....and we deal with you and your CP wacko stuff a lot too.  It's a pain in the ass, TBH.

----------

NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh, no one denied Sandy Hook wasn't in the school district!!


WTF does that have to do with my comment you just responded to???

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Look at the budgets, they are broken down by schools. And furthermore your so called "evidence" of being in court, isn't about Sandy Hook, it's a question of why 26 children were allowed to go to the superbowl. Do you even read the shit you try to post?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Jesus....can you even read?
> 
> 
> * Everyone else is nuts*?


Of course!  Used to be....the asylums were chock full of folks claiming that they were sane and everyone ELSE was nuts.  Now... we have the internet....lmao!!!

----------



----------


## Sheldonna

> You remind me of sooda. Wow!


Yeah, well....your lameass attempts to insult me aside....

you don't remind me of anyone I know IRL....

thank God!

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Yeah, well....your lameass attempts to insult me aside....
> 
> you don't remind me of anyone I know IRL....
> 
> thank God!


Just like sooda, I open my messages because of quote notifications, and there's three from you.

Save it!!! Just save it!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

It's come to the point that Michael is just making things up to start fights and insult people. I'm done with this idiocy.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Bury the thread already.

----------

NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Just like sooda, I open my messages because of quote notifications, and there's three from you.
> 
> Save it!!! Just save it!


LOL!!!  You keep posting the troll threads....

don't be surprised when folks call you on them.  Of course....most folks here won't even bother (been there, done that to death).  But I have time for you....a little time, that is.

----------

NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Bury the thread already.


You gave a budget for the district. No one said the school disappeared or wasn't in the district. I tell you what arrogant one, show me the contract for year books for Sandy Hook, so the receipts. They are public record, and should be available. Like every other expenditure from Sandy Hook, those records don't exist. You didn't find them, despite the court order, the district hasn't provided them!!

Stick a fork in it, your fairy tale is done!!!

----------


## michaelr

> LOL!!!  You keep posting the troll threads....
> 
> don't be surprised when folks call you on them.  Of course....most folks here won't even bother (been there, done that to death).  But I have time for you....a little time, that is.


Now I'm trolling.

See ya later!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Dead thread, Thank the Lord!

----------


## michaelr

> Dead thread, Thank the Lord!


Why are you afraid of the truth. Now you lie about the thread being dead.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Now I'm trolling.
> 
> See ya later!


Most of your threads are, Michael.  At least the ones about your favorite conspiracy theories and _any cop-hating ones you can find_.   I have, in the past, enjoyed your threads about the economy....but unfortunately, since you rely on rabid idiots like Fetzer, Bacon and Palececk as backup/proof/sources for other issues...it cuts your credibility to almost zero on the other issues, in my perspective.  That's the reality.

----------

NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Most of your threads are, Michael.  At least the ones about your favorite conspiracy theories and _any cop-hating ones you can find_.   I have, in the past, enjoyed your threads about the economy....but unfortunately, since you rely on rabid idiots like Fetzer, Bacon and Palececk as backup/proof/sources for other issues...it cuts your credibility to almost zero on the other issues, in my perspective.  That's the reality.


I got an idea. It's simple, yet not for the faint of thought. Don't like the threads, stay off them. 

You can't, because theyy show that we're all pretty much dupes. People like you think Obama et al, are idiots, so being duped by them is really insulting to you. You'll do exactly what you're doing now, fight tooth and nail to prove you're not that dumb. 

You're probably not, these hoaxes are pretty sophisticated, but that goes against your ''Obama is an idiot'' doctrine.

I think it's a mental illness!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> I got an idea. It's simple, yet not for the faint of thought. Don't like the threads, stay off them. 
> 
> You can't, because theyy show that we're all pretty much dupes. People like you think Obama et al, are idiots, so being duped by them is really insulting to you. You'll do exactly what you're doing now, fight tooth and nail to prove you're not that dumb. 
> 
> You're probably not, these hoaxes are pretty sophisticated, but that goes against your ''Obama is an idiot'' doctrine.
> 
> *I think it's a mental illness*!!


Riiight....cause.....you know, to you....

it's everyone ELSE that's nuts.  L M A O !!!  Classic.

----------


## michaelr

> Riiight....cause.....you know, to you....
> 
> it's everyone ELSE that's nuts.  L M A O !!!  Classic.


I never said that, and I don't believe it to be true. 

Sandy Hook was closed! Period! End of sentence!!

----------


## michaelr

One can file a FOIA for class picture receipts from all the individual school in any district, d get them. It's the law. You can do that for this district, say for 2011 or 12. It doesn't matter. You'll pay your fee, get approved, and soon receive them, individually, throughout the district.....except for Sandy Hook Elementary. They don't exist!!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> I never said that, and I don't believe it to be true. 
> 
> Sandy Hook was closed! Period! End of sentence!!


You're hilarious.  Truly.

----------


## St James

> You're hilarious.  Truly.


at least he's offered some evidence. Where's yours?
Could it be that you cannot believe this government to do something like this?
IF you don't, you are only fooling yourself............they are more than capable. 
look, we cant even nail Lerner for what she's done, and we caught her hand in the cookie jar........

----------

Invayne (12-09-2015),michaelr (12-09-2015)

----------


## Quark

I do think people have a very hard time believing that all these mass murders are potentially government run operations.

----------


## 2cent

> And again, it's not just the anger this BS foments....it's the obvious danger of the perception that these atrocities never really happened....when some weak-minded individuals come to believe the wacko conspiracy theories...and come to the end-result-conclusion that they really have nothing to fear....if or since it's all make-believe.  The damage being done to some viewers, lurkers or guests could be end up being a life-or-death issue at some point. THAT is what I'm concerned about.  Disinformation can be lethal, IOW.


Thanks for some measured wisdom.   My apologies for the language in my outburst.

----------

Sheldonna (12-09-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I do think people have a very hard time believing that all these mass murders are potentially government run operations.


I can respect that. It should be considered crazy.......until you see it. The governments know that at their disposal, they have deniability, and they own the term 'conspiracy theory'. Together, that's rather powerful stuff. 

I can't help that. Obama is giving another anti-gun sermon. As he arms ISIS, he's braging about fighting them, then using his tragedies, including Sandy Hook.

This school was closed, to that I have absolutely no doubt. Now, deniability is one thing, but I get anger. Holy crap, anger? Why?? That eludes me. Why not just ignore me or the thread, why the exercise in hate??!!

People are supposed yo believe their government wouldn't do this, it's the only thing holding the system together. Um, do take note, 70% or more are losing that same faith.

----------


## Retiredat50

> One can file a FOIA for class picture receipts from all the individual school in any district, d get them. It's the law. You can do that for this district, say for 2011 or 12. It doesn't matter. You'll pay your fee, get approved, and soon receive them, individually, throughout the district.....except for Sandy Hook Elementary. They don't exist!!!


So you requested the public records and were refused?

----------


## michaelr

Sandy Hook Justice - Sandy Hook Justice

Use this link, it's from Halbig. Scroll down to ''follow the evidence''. They were collecting for the Sandy Hook Relief fund before the shooting. 

Emily Parker's family was advertising for donations the day of.

I am just getting started on this. 

I'll post a couple screen shots of some anomalies. Now it's 28 degrees....supposedly..when this picture was taken. Oh really!!??

Attachment 12069

It's a thumbnail. Click on it.

Attachment 12070


Check out this PDF.....

This here is part two...........

This was a hoax, these PDFs prove it, there are more....Sandy Hook Justice - Sandy Hook Justice

----------

St James (12-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> At the heartz of most of these bonkerz conspiracy theoriez there are questionz like the one you raise here.  Assume it was a hoax for a second.  The people who are fake mourning, they all have relativez and friendz.  Why aren't they coming forward and spilling the beanz?


It actually speaks to the most insane theory of all, which would be that liberals care anything about these victims. Obviously moronic leftist views and fake mournings are a sign of the far left. The left is hateful and destructive, and they prey on our sympathies and fears to condone the idiocy that they preach

----------


## 2cent

> We need to CALM DOWN AND REMEMBER SOMETHING......Everyone has the right to their opinion.    And perhaps it should be left at that because this issue is no closer to be settled than when it started...and by the way...how many Sandy Hook is a hoax topics must we have?
> 
> Calm down everyone.


Sure thing.  Just remind me to remind you of that when it's your loved one you were going out of your ever livin' mind with fear over, and some nitwit comes along and tells you it was all made up.

----------


## michaelr

> Sure thing.  Just remind me to remind you of that when it's your loved one you were going out of your ever livin' mind with fear over, and some nitwit comes along and tells you it was all made up.


No one died at Sandy Hook from this alleged shooting, so please, enough dramatics!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Sure thing.  Just remind me to remind you of that when it's your loved one you were going out of your ever livin' mind with fear over, and some nitwit comes along and tells you it was all made up.


Calypso is right 2cent, no reason to argue this in the wrong way. We are no closer to solving anything than when this thread started

----------


## michaelr

> Calypso is right 2cent, no reason to argue this in the wrong way. We are no closer to solving anything than when this thread started


I'd go look at those last links that I just posted. I think solving this is closer than you think.

----------

St James (12-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> No one died at Sandy Hook from this alleged shooting, so please, enough dramatics!


I guess history could prove that this was some kind of false flag operation, I don't give the idiots on the left enough credit to carry out such an operation.

I say the shooting was real, it was Adam Lanza, it would take amazing evidence to sway me from that position. Right now I have not even clicked on any of your positions, because I don't trust what your are saying one bit

----------


## michaelr

> I guess history could prove that this was some kind of false flag operation, I don't give the idiots on the left enough credit to carry out such an operation.
> 
> I say the shooting was real, it was Adam Lanza, it would take amazing evidence to sway me from that position. Right now I have not even clicked on any of your positions, because I don't trust what your are saying one bit


You're more than welcome to trust a government that funds terrorists, runs guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels, allows....acts as human traffickers in both illegal aliens and alled refugees, then believe me. That's your call

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You're more than welcome to trust a government that funds terrorists, runs guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels, allows....acts as human traffickers in both illegal aliens and alled refugees, then believe me. That's your call


To be honest white liberals are our true opponent in this fight to survive. They do not like western culture at all, they despise it, I think the jig is up.

----------


## Network

Sandy Hook is as fake as it gets, followed by every single hoax shooting in America since then as part of Obama's deweaponize the chitizens agenda.

Columbine was fake too. Trench coat mafia looool

Port Arthur was fake too.

Salem Witch Hoax was fake.

Everything you think was real was fake.

----------


## Dan40

> Sandy Hook is as fake as it gets, followed by every single hoax shooting in America since then as part of Obama's deweaponize the chitizens agenda.
> 
> Columbine was fake too. Trench coat mafia looool
> 
> Port Arthur was fake too.
> 
> Salem Witch Hoax was fake.
> 
> Everything you think was real was fake.



So then, are you a real fake or are you fake real?

Is fake hoax an oxymoron?  Or just redundant?

----------


## Network

> So then, are you a real fake or are you fake real?
> 
> Is fake hoax an oxymoron?  Or just redundant?


I'm real(ly) telling you these events are proven fakes.

Like my fake NASA avatar of saturn.

----------


## CBjeebies

> Again you lie. You constantly lie about m. It's you that are forever wrong, it is you that understands nothing, it is you who lied on this thread to....of all things...prove your point! 
> 
> You need your meds adjusted, I swear you're suicidal!!


Have you ever been right?  Ever?  Even once?  Even 51% right on any of the many whackjob predictionz you make?

----------


## Dan40

> I'm real(ly) telling you these events are proven fakes.
> 
> Like my fake NASA avatar of saturn.



You, long ago, convinced me that your posts are fake.  For some reason you like to make fun of the forum with your ludicrous hoax nonsense.

Whatever floats your boat.

----------


## Network

> You, long ago, convinced me that your posts are fake.  For some reason you like to make fun of the forum with your ludicrous hoax nonsense.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.


You've failed to ever present any evidence or case to veer me from the truth that this bullshit is all a hoax.
Shame on you.

----------

michaelr (12-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I was thinking about responding, then I thought "what the hell" some of the idiots are fake

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-09-2015),Network (12-09-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> You've failed to ever present any evidence or case to veer me from the truth that this bullshit is all a hoax.
> Shame on you.


I have a well functioning mind.  I'm completely unequipped to convince the mindless.

I'm handicapped by reality.  You have flights of fantasy.  Never the twain shall meet.

----------

NuYawka (12-09-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> I'll post a couple screen shots of some anomalies. Now it's 28 degrees....supposedly..when this picture was taken. Oh really!!??
> 
> Attachment 12069


Really? 
First of all, I don't think faculty would think it's more important to bundle up 'because it's cold outside' than to get out of the damn school, away from the SLAUGHTERHOUSE inside. 

Secondly, you could see the two adults in the foreground with their arms crossed as if they're shivering. By the way, I don't know if you were ever a kid, but I know for a fact, that while growing up in freezing NYC, my mother ALWAYS had to tell me to put a jacket or a coat on. 
You know why? Because children have no sense when it's cold outside and would go out with a t-shirt if they could!!

----------


## michaelr

> Really? 
> First of all, I don't think faculty would think it's more important to bundle up 'because it's cold outside' than to get out of the damn school, away from the SLAUGHTERHOUSE inside. 
> 
> Secondly, you could see the two adults in the foreground with their arms crossed as if they're shivering. By the way, I don't know if you were ever a kid, but I know for a fact, that while growing up in freezing NYC, my mother ALWAYS had to tell me to put a jacket or a coat on. 
> You know why? Because children have no sense when it's cold outside and would go out with a t-shirt if they could!!


I see, so you think they're marching these kids out, and the media is taking their videos and pictures whilst bullets are flying.

Good grief!!

Some of you people kill me, damn, knock it off, I can only laugh so much. It hurts me!!

----------


## Invayne



----------

michaelr (12-09-2015),St James (12-10-2015)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I see, so you think they're marching these kids out, and the media is taking their videos and pictures whilst bullets are flying.
> 
> Good grief!!
> 
> *Some of you people kill me*, damn, knock it off, I can only laugh so much. It hurts me!!


I doubt that anyone killed you, it is probably a government hoax, false flag, in fact, you probably never even existed.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-10-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> I doubt that anyone killed you, it is probably a government hoax, false flag, in fact, you probably never even existed.


None of us really exist. We're all cyber bots dancing to the algorhythms....

----------

michaelr (12-10-2015),St James (12-10-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> at least he's offered some evidence. Where's yours?
> Could it be that you cannot believe this government to do something like this?
> IF you don't, you are only fooling yourself............they are more than capable. 
> look, we cant even nail Lerner for what she's done, and we caught her hand in the cookie jar........


Obviously....your idea of evidence (ie proof) and mine differ vastly.  All I have seen of "evidence" is some conspiracy theory wacko bloggers' claims.  These range from jew-hating wackos to Chavez-loving/Bush hating wackos, btw.  So no....I have seen no valid evidence.  And I am convinced that there is a very good reason why.  There is none.

As for what this administration is capable of, I put nothing past *their attempt* to fool us consistently.  That is not to say that they are capable of succeeding in fooling us consistently.  There is a huge difference.  One that I would hope you can discern.  But maybe not.

My logic tells me that to claim that those 20 kids never existed is loony tunes stuff.  And the fact that the entire town would have to be complicit is also nuts.  Plus the fact that every conspiracy theory wacko on the planet, that would be forever be researching and trying to prove that those kids never existed, have not managed to blow this 'story' wide open AS a hoax is very telling.  Yet still some continue to spread the crap.  It's getting old.  VERY old.

----------

Canadianeye (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

*InfoWars article on Sandy Hook book ban scrubbed – even from Google cache*Everyone on this thread that disagrees with me cites a lack of evidence. Bullshit, there is a lot of evidence that supports me, including the book that shows pics like this.

It the CT Police waiting for the words Ready, Camera, and......action!




And as fars as a slaughter house goes, the crime scene photos show that lie for what it is. A massive lack of blood is blinding!!

----------


## michaelr



----------


## Dan40

> 



So, so pitiful.

Will you be happy or sad when the mothership locks on to your tinfoil hat and beams you up?

----------


## michaelr

It is pitiful. The picture was taken before the 911 call.


This next picture is also pitiful. It's taken from the CTSP 20 minutes before the 911 call. Oh, it's a screenshot from the book. 

Attachment 12080

It's a thumbnail. Click on it....

----------


## Dan40

> It is pitiful. The picture was taken before the 911 call.
> 
> 
> This next picture is also pitiful. It's taken from the CTSP 20 minutes before the 911 call. Oh, it's a screenshot from the book. 
> 
> Attachment 12080
> 
> It's a thumbnail. Click on it....



Who was it that said, "There's a sucker born every minute."  

He probably knew your ancestors.

----------


## michaelr

That's two CT State Police photos before the 9-11 call people. You can see the police, and that goofy dude acting as the Medical Examiner!!

You see police cars and everything, but children and staff. 

As I said, before the call!!

----------


## michaelr

> Who was it that said, "There's a sucker born every minute."  
> 
> He probably knew your ancestors.


Wow, great argument. 

Quit insulting me!!

----------


## michaelr

Same children, rearranged!!!

Attachment 12081

Attachment 12082

Attachment 12083


December?? Really? I'll buy October!! Where are the cops and cop cars....ambulance??? Hello!!!

----------


## michaelr

Where are the 460 or so students???


Oh, there were none!! That's they were, nowhere!

Those pictures show no snow to speak of, gold leaves, beautiful fall day, as depicted by the lack of coats and knee high dresses!!!


Sandy Hook was closed!!

----------


## Quark

You are wasting your time Michael.

----------

michaelr (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> You are wasting your time Michael.


They gotta be asking themselves. Well, not all, there are some that if the powers that be admitted it, they'd still deny it.

----------


## Quark

I agree. The so-called murdered kids could all turn up twenty years later and they would still deny it. I don't doubt the deed happen but I still think it was a government operation.

----------


## sooda

> I agree. The so-called murdered kids could all turn up twenty years later and they would still deny it. I don't doubt the deed happen but I still think it was a government operation.


Where do you suppose their classmates and parents think those murdered kids went?

----------


## michaelr

Sometimes it's the small things that really make a huge impact!!!! Notice the cars in front of the school, in the parking lot. They're parked two deep. Every damn one of those cars are facing the school. That lot was empty, and in a rush, they pulled two cars in at a time. 

Screenshot, thumbnail, click on it. 

Attachment 12084

----------


## Quark

> Where do you suppose their classmates and parents think those murdered kids went?


In the ground most likely. But who knows for sure.

----------


## michaelr

> Where do you suppose their classmates and parents think those murdered kids went?


Names on a list are just names on a list!

----------


## sooda

> Names on a list are just names on a list!


It would have to be a massive conspiracy that included parents, aunts and uncles, teachers, neighbors, classmates, Sunday School teachers, pediatricians etc..... Maybe they are stashed away in one of your FEMA camps.

----------

NuYawka (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> It would have to be a massive conspiracy that included parents, aunts and uncles, teachers, neighbors, classmates, Sunday School teachers, pediatricians etc..... Maybe they are stashed away in one of your FEMA camps.


The scool was closed. There were no students. I know, you need that deflection, i get it, it's in your handbook! Notice the ''lines'' of kids coming out, rearrange, two sets of pictures of the same kids! They're the ones with no coats in 29 degree temps, and beautiful gloden fall leaves in the trees that arent being covered up by cop cars or pesky ambulances. But you don't want anyone to see that, or the police staging 20 minutes before the event, you want to wag the ''dead children''!! It what you people do!!

----------


## Coolwalker

So did the government pay the media not to say anything...and all the people in that town?

----------

NuYawka (12-10-2015)

----------


## sooda

> The scool was closed. There were no students. I know, you need that deflection, i get it, it's in your handbook! Notice the ''lines'' of kids coming out, rearrange, two sets of pictures of the same kids! They're the ones with no coats in 29 degree temps, and beautiful gloden fall leaves in the trees that arent being covered up by cop cars or pesky ambulances. But you don't want anyone to see that, or the police staging 20 minutes before the event, you want to wag the ''dead children''!! It what you people do!!


Why would the school be closed on December 14th and how come you are the only person who makes such a silly claim?

----------


## michaelr

> So did the government pay the media not to say anything...and all the people in that town?


Go to the tax records and see what houses were ''selling'' for.

The media is the government!

----------


## michaelr

> Why would the school be closed on December 14th and how come you are the only person who makes such a silly claim?


Here you go playing Shill again. The school was closed for 4 years, then the hoax, then it was rebuilt!

----------


## Retiredat50

> The scool was closed. There were no students. I know, you need that deflection, i get it, it's in your handbook! Notice the ''lines'' of kids coming out, rearrange, two sets of pictures of the same kids! They're the ones with no coats in 29 degree temps, and beautiful gloden fall leaves in the trees that arent being covered up by cop cars or pesky ambulances. But you don't want anyone to see that, or the police staging 20 minutes before the event, you want to wag the ''dead children''!! It what you people do!!


I have a hard time believing that the school was closed. How do you really keep that many people from saying anything? So the school has storm related damage, and toxic whatever and they close the school. When they closed the school the kids that went there would have had to have gone to another school, the parents of these kids would have had to have put them in a new school. So we have a lot of kids and a lot of parents that would know the school is closed.  And, those parents would have most likely discussed it with family, friends and co-workers. Parents and kids would have talked about the school closing on facebook and other social medias.

Then, you have all the teachers and staff that would known the school was not open. Also, pretty much everyone in the school district, teachers and staff, because they would have not only heard about it, but then had to deal with getting the kids into new schools.

The local authorities and government must have known, the local news, both print and tv, would have ran multiple stories on the situation, so now even more people know the school is closed.  The people that came out to inspect the school would have known it was closed. The people that serviced the school and their companies would have known it was closed. Random people driving by would see the school was closed.

And, a lot of these people would not have even been living in the area when the school was closed or the shooting happened.

How did our government keep all of them from stepping forward? And, the crisis actors? They don't make much money, so saying that one of these people would not step forward and tell the story for the fame alone is hard to believe.

I am sure I can think of more people that would have known the school was closed when the shooting happened if I tried, but just the ones I named are way too many for it to be kept quiet.

----------

NuYawka (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I have a hard time believing that the school was closed. How do you really keep that many people from saying anything? So the school has storm related damage, and toxic whatever and they close the school. When they closed the school the kids that went there would have had to have gone to another school, the parents of these kids would have had to have put them in a new school. So we have a lot of kids and a lot of parents that would know the school is closed.  And, those parents would have most likely discussed it with family, friends and co-workers. Parents and kids would have talked about the school closing on facebook and other social medias.
> 
> Then, you have all the teachers and staff that would known the school was not open. Also, pretty much everyone in the school district, teachers and staff, because they would have not only heard about it, but then had to deal with getting the kids into new schools.
> 
> The local authorities and government must have known, the local news, both print and tv, would have ran multiple stories on the situation, so now even more people know the school is closed.  The people that came out to inspect the school would have known it was closed. The people that serviced the school and their companies would have known it was closed. Random people driving by would see the school was closed.
> 
> And, a lot of these people would not have even been living in the area when the school was closed or the shooting happened.
> 
> How did our government keep all of them from stepping forward? And, the crisis actors? They don't make much money, so saying that one of these people would not step forward and tell the story for the fame alone is hard to believe.
> ...


At the time of the great flood..tee hee, FEMA moved in and literary baught the town up. They've been there ever since.

Sand Hook, being closed, would of garnered a ton of attention. Most of us can't recite the names of the schools in our own districts.  

I am telling you, and you gotta understand, I have no agenda but the simple fact that getting away with this empowered them, and I sure as hell don't make political points or allies telling you this. 

I don't hide behind a username, I am Michael R. and I value my standing!!

The school was closed. Look at the anomalies that I just posted. You had the police staged, the window was broke out, that parking lot was filled up lickity split like, I mean look at that...and the pics of the kids does not fit in any way, shape, or form. Not even the right time of year! Reall, golden leaves on the trees, no coats, knee high dresses, and 29 degrees???? December 14??!!

I'm going to ask you an honest question. 

Your a crisis actor. I give you a free house, yours, then tell you to shut up.

Now this goes live.

Your question: What's your move?

Remember that people die in this country all the time!

----------


## michaelr

Y'all know when you'll see cars parked like this? In a car lot!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> At the time of the great flood..tee hee, FEMA moved in and literary baught the town up. They've been there ever since.
> 
> Sand Hook, being closed, would of garnered a ton of attention. Most of us can't recite the names of the schools in our own districts.  
> 
> I am telling you, and you gotta understand, I have no agenda but the simple fact that getting away with this empowered them, and I sure as hell don't make political points or allies telling you this. 
> 
> I don't hide behind a username, I am Michael R. and I value my standing!!
> 
> The school was closed. Look at the anomalies that I just posted. You had the police staged, the window was broke out, that parking lot was filled up lickity split like, I mean look at that...and the pics of the kids does not fit in any way, shape, or form. Not even the right time of year! Reall, golden leaves on the trees, no coats, knee high dresses, and 29 degrees???? December 14??!!
> ...


So you are saying that before the school was closed FEMA bought every house and business in town? I don't believe that. Sandy hook did garner a lot of attention, and I am pretty sure that the people living in the area would have known that the school was closed, I don't believe FEMA bought every house. So, if there were people living in the town when the school was closed there would a be a ton of people that knew it was closed. Sure, I can't recite the names of local schools, but if my kid went to one and it was closed and I had to move my kid to a new school, I would remember Sandy Hook. If I were a teacher that worked there for years and it was closed I would remember Sandy Hook, if I drove to that school every day to deliver bread or whatever I would remember Sandy Hook, if I worked in a neighboring school in the same district I would remember Sandy Hook... Saying no  one would remember the school had been closed and saying that FEMA paid them all off is way far fetched.

I can't speak to the weather there, never lived there. I spent the afternoon here swimming in the ocean, and when I lived in Ohio for a while I saw kids running around outside dressed in less in colder weather. 

My question? I would have no move, i would never be a crisis actor, and if I were I would not sit back and say nothing if I knew Sandy Hook was all a fake. I know, this is where you tell me they would have been killed if they talked, ok.

Let me ask you an honest question: What were you told when you used the Freedom of Information Act to request the school records? I asume they told you no, but how did they tell you that? Just curious.

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015),sooda (12-10-2015)

----------


## sooda

> So you are saying that before the school was closed FEMA bought every house and business in town? I don't believe that. Sandy hook did garner a lot of attention, and I am pretty sure that the people living in the area would have known that the school was closed, I don't believe FEMA bought every house. So, if there were people living in the town when the school was closed there would a be a ton of people that knew it was closed. Sure, I can't recite the names of local schools, but if my kid went to one and it was closed and I had to move my kid to a new school, I would remember Sandy Hook. If I were a teacher that worked there for years and it was closed I would remember Sandy Hook, if I drove to that school every day to deliver bread or whatever I would remember Sandy Hook, if I worked in a neighboring school in the same district I would remember Sandy Hook... Saying no  one would remember the school had been closed and saying that FEMA paid them all off is way far fetched.
> 
> I can't speak to the weather there, never lived there. I spent the afternoon here swimming in the ocean, and when I lived in Ohio for a while I saw kids running around outside dressed in less in colder weather. 
> 
> My question? I would have no move, i would never be a crisis actor, and if I were I would not sit back and say nothing if I knew Sandy Hook was all a fake. I know, this is where you tell me they would have been killed if they talked, ok.
> 
> Let me ask you an honest question: What were you told when you used the Freedom of Information Act to request the school records? I asume they told you no, but how did they tell you that? Just curious.


Freedom Outpost has an new, outrageous conspiracy several times a week.. Its for raving nutters.. but.. its worth a 5 minute review at the site to know what you are dealing with.. Zerohedge is the same.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> So you are saying that before the school was closed FEMA bought every house and business in town? I don't believe that. Sandy hook did garner a lot of attention, and I am pretty sure that the people living in the area would have known that the school was closed, I don't believe FEMA bought every house. So, if there were people living in the town when the school was closed there would a be a ton of people that knew it was closed. Sure, I can't recite the names of local schools, but if my kid went to one and it was closed and I had to move my kid to a new school, I would remember Sandy Hook. If I were a teacher that worked there for years and it was closed I would remember Sandy Hook, if I drove to that school every day to deliver bread or whatever I would remember Sandy Hook, if I worked in a neighboring school in the same district I would remember Sandy Hook... Saying no  one would remember the school had been closed and saying that FEMA paid them all off is way far fetched.
> 
> I can't speak to the weather there, never lived there. I spent the afternoon here swimming in the ocean, and when I lived in Ohio for a while I saw kids running around outside dressed in less in colder weather. 
> 
> My question? I would have no move, i would never be a crisis actor, and if I were I would not sit back and say nothing if I knew Sandy Hook was all a fake. I know, this is where you tell me they would have been killed if they talked, ok.
> 
> Let me ask you an honest question: What were you told when you used the Freedom of Information Act to request the school records? I asume they told you no, but how did they tell you that? Just curious.


After the storm that brought FEMA to Newton, they started buying it up. There wouldn't be a ton of people that knew it was closed. Do you know what a closed school looks like? An empty building. But this building was leased to a glass company for storage and the district used half for storage. It was just another building. 

It was28 degrees that day. It's CT, in December, there would be no leaves on those trees!

I didn't file the FOIA, Halbig did. He got everything but those four years. The judge told the district to give it up. They can't. It's still in litigation. When it's over, this board will be notified of the outcome, NO MATTER WHAT THAT ENTAILS!!

I'm not going going to you they'd kill you or anything like that, unless you knew way too much. They don't have to, who is going to believe you??!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Freedom Outpost has an new, outrageous conspiracy several times a week.. Its for raving nutters.. but.. its worth a 5 minute review at the site to know what you are dealing with.. Zerohedge is the same.


I appreciate the heads up, and I might visit those sites if I thought it would make a difference, but I don't think anything will change his view of the "facts", plus I have so much good in my life that I really don't have time for sites that are populated with paranoid people. Their are people that see the boogie man in everything that happens.

That's not to say that the Sandy Hook incident did not leave a lot of questions, and I do believe that certain parts of the government manipulated the situation for political motives, but saying it just never happened? Nope, can't believe that.

----------

Sheldonna (12-11-2015),sooda (12-10-2015)

----------


## sooda

> After the storm that brought FEMA to Newton, they started buying it up. There wouldn't be a ton of people that knew it was closed. Do you know what a closed school looks like? An empty building. But this building was leased to a glass company for storage and the district used half for storage. It was just another building. 
> 
> It was28 degrees that day. It's CT, in December, there would be no leaves on those trees!
> 
> I didn't file the FOIA, Halbig did. He got everything but those four years. The judge told the district to give it up. They can't. It's still in litigation. When it's over, this board will be notified of the outcome, NO MATTER WHAT THAT ENTAILS!!
> 
> I'm not going going to you they'd kill you or anything like that, unless you knew way too much. They don't have to, who is going to believe you??!!


Prove it.............

----------


## michaelr

> Prove it.............


I did. Now leave me allone shill!

----------


## Retiredat50

> After the storm that brought FEMA to Newton, they started buying it up. There wouldn't be a ton of people that knew it was closed. Do you know what a closed school looks like? An empty building. But this building was leased to a glass company for storage and the district used half for storage. It was just another building. 
> 
> It was28 degrees that day. It's CT, in December, there would be no leaves on those trees!
> 
> I didn't file the FOIA, Halbig did. He got everything but those four years. The judge told the district to give it up. They can't. It's still in litigation. When it's over, this board will be notified of the outcome, NO MATTER WHAT THAT ENTAILS!!
> 
> I'm not going going to you they'd kill you or anything like that, unless you knew way too much. They don't have to, who is going to believe you??!!


Ok, so you want to ignore the fact that a ton of people would have known the school was closed? I get it, it destroys the theory you have been fed.  You make a vague statement as to why that is not a problem then deflect to something else. You have done that more than once so far, why is that?

So, you are also saying that all of your "proof" and "facts" are a result of you taking some random conspiracy theorist blogger at his word? If you are so concerned, why not investigate it yourself? Request the records. Or, is this like when you said as of Nov. 30 2015 the US Dollar would not longer be the Official Reserve Currency (which in actuality, there is no such thing as an official reserve currency) and the dollar was not displaced as the most used reserve currency?

Honest question: Is it even worth discussing anything with you if I don't buy into the fantasy/paranoid world of conspiracy theorist? Oh, and maybe investigate those conspiracy theorist websites and their owners, they are in it for the money  :Smile:

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015),Sheldonna (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Ok, so you want to ignore the fact that a ton of people would have known the school was closed? I get it, it destroys the theory you have been fed.  You make a vague statement as to why that is not a problem then deflect to something else. You have done that more than once so far, why is that?
> 
> So, you are also saying that all of your "proof" and "facts" are a result of you taking some random conspiracy theorist blogger at his word? If you are so concerned, why not investigate it yourself? Request the records. Or, is this like when you said as of Nov. 30 2015 the US Dollar would not longer be the Official Reserve Currency (which in actuality, there is no such thing as an official reserve currency) and the dollar was not displaced as the most used reserve currency?
> 
> Honest question: Is it even worth discussing anything with you if I don't buy into the fantasy/paranoid world of conspiracy theorist? Oh, and maybe investigate those conspiracy theorist websites and their owners, they are in it for the money


I'm not ignoring anything, you are. If there were a school in your district that your children didn't attend, and it rented as a warehouse, as this BUILDING was, you wouldn't know anything about it, or give it a thought.

Now, that's a few times that I said that! Your game is getting old.

I posted the lack of internet activity, and the court case. There are no billing records.


Look, i'm not running in circles for you or anyone.

I know for a fact, I posted the evidence, the school was closed. I got no time to continue repeating all this. Read the thread, look at the links, read the book!!

----------


## michaelr

*FEMA/DHS 12/14/12 Plan for “Mass Death of Children at a School By Firearms”* Here, this PDF is from FEMA, it was a drill that went live....

https://memorygapdotorg.files.wordpr...ise-plan_a.pdf

Read these links!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> I'm not ignoring anything, you are. If there were a school in your district that your children didn't attend, and it rented as a warehouse, as this BUILDING was, you wouldn't know anything about it, or give it a thought.
> 
> Now, that's a few times that I said that! Your game is getting old.
> 
> I posted the lack of internet activity, and the court case. There are no billing records.
> 
> 
> Look, i'm not running in circles for you or anyone.
> 
> I know for a fact, I posted the evidence, the school was closed. I got no time to continue repeating all this. Read the thread, look at the links, read the book!!


Wow, I never said I would know about a school in my district that my kid did not attend, try again  :Smile:  

You posted nothing but second hand crap that you read on someone's blog, try again.

My game is great! I love it! But, it has nothing to do with your or crazy conspiracies, sorry.

I have read your links, none of them have any real proof, of anything. You did not post the lack of internet activity, some wacko conspiracy person posted something they claimed was lack of internet activity, the court case? Really?

When you can come up with a believable way that all those people were silenced, then maybe I will give some credence to what you are posting. And, no, saying that FEMA bought them all houses is not credible, sorry. In fact it is juvenile.

And, you are doing nothing but running in circles. Citing the same unsubstantiated claims over and over, when one is questioned, you give a non-answer and deflect to another, all a big circle. It is almost like every thing that you say you are not doing is just a projection of what you are doing, weird.

You obviously do have time to keep repeating all this, because you have been at it for days. And, no, you posted no facts, you posted what some bloggers told you were facts. You rant and rail, but don't have the conviction to even request the information for yourself. Why is that, is it easier to believe what you read, or maybe you don't believe it either, or maybe you don't really care as long as it gives you something to get all pissed about, and feel superior to others? Any of those reasons are sad.

Don't worry, in the end we all know what makes us happy, and if coming to forums such as this and belittling the members of said forum for not believing in conspiracy theories makes you happy, then do that.  But, don't pretend that is anything other than what it is, at least not to yourself.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-10-2015),NuYawka (12-11-2015),Sheldonna (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Wow, I never said I would know about a school in my district that my kid did not attend, try again  
> 
> You posted nothing but second hand crap that you read on someone's blog, try again.
> 
> My game is great! I love it! But, it has nothing to do with your or crazy conspiracies, sorry.
> 
> I have read your links, none of them have any real proof, of anything. You did not post the lack of internet activity, some wacko conspiracy person posted something they claimed was lack of internet activity, the court case? Really?
> 
> When you can come up with a believable way that all those people were silenced, then maybe I will give some credence to what you are posting. And, no, saying that FEMA bought them all houses is not credible, sorry. In fact it is juvenile.
> ...


You're making really weird arguments, then repeating them, then calling me names.

Most people don't give schools a second thought unless their children attend them. Your words ''a ton of people would of known'' is crazy. It's a small school, it was used as a warehouse for a while, and it's just an empty building. I bet people thought ''what the fuck is Sandy Hook''.

I'm sorry that this shit is only cover by bloggers. I gues it would be nice if one of the 6 multinationals that own 100% of the media in this country were more honest, if they didn't have an agenda and operate in tandem with the government, but there's not allot that I can do about that. At they don't lie about ISIS and tell you that Benghazi wwas all about a nonexistent movie.

You sure makes issues out of nothing, and refuse to evidence laid out in front of you. Knowing that makes me stupid for bothering to even respond to you!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> You're making really weird arguments, then repeating them, then calling me names.
> 
> Most people don't give schools a second thought unless their attend them. Your words ''a ton of people would of known'' is crazy. It's a small school, it was used as a warehouse for a while, and it's just an empty building. I bet people thought ''what the fu 'ck is Sandy Hook''.
> 
> I'm sorry that this shit is only cover by bloggers. I gues it would be nice if one of the 6 multinationals that own 100% of the media in this country were more honest, if they didn't have an agenda and operate in tandem with the government, but there's not allot that I can do about that. At they don't lie about ISIS and rell you that Benghazi wwas all about a nonexistent movie.
> 
> You sure makes issues out of nothing, and refuse to evidence laid out in front of you. Knowing that makes me stupid for bothering to even respond to you!!


My arguments are weird? Address the argument and stop deflecting. Your standard response is "no one would remember the school" then you are off presenting once again a different "fact" that is not a fact.  I remember all the schools I went to as a kid, do you?

And, you don't think the teachers that were at the school and had to transfer don't remember the school or the fact that it was closed? The other teachers in the district? The local police did not know the school was closed? The glass company that was renting warehouse space in a school that was condemned for toxic waste did not know the school was closed? 

Even a small school has enough people attending, servicing and so forth, that it would not be forgotten as you say.  So, I am a parent of a child that went to Sandy Hook and had to transfer my child to another school, I know why I had to transfer my child, but you think I would forget the name Sandy Hook? Or, maybe you are saying that I got a free house? You obviously want to skip that part of the conversation because it does not fit into your talking points. Yes, I have read the links you directed me to, they do the same thing, funny. 

Yeah, responding to me as you have will probably make you feel stupid. Here is an ideal, don't be a mindless lemming, think things through on your own and cut way, way back on reading those paranoid conspiracy theory sites that are proven wrong time and time again only to go on to the next conspiracy, sort of like you do...

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-10-2015),Sheldonna (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> My arguments are weird? Address the argument and stop deflecting. Your standard response is "no one would remember the school" then you are off presenting once again a different "fact" that is not a fact.  I remember all the schools I went to as a kid, do you?
> 
> And, you don't think the teachers that were at the school and had to transfer don't remember the school or the fact that it was closed? The other teachers in the district? The local police did not know the school was closed? The glass company that was renting warehouse space in a school that was condemned for toxic waste did not know the school was closed? 
> 
> Even a small school has enough people attending, servicing and so forth, that it would not be forgotten as you say.  So, I am a parent of a child that went to Sandy Hook and had to transfer my child to another school, I know why I had to transfer my child, but you think I would forget the name Sandy Hook? Or, maybe you are saying that I got a free house? You obviously want to skip that part of the conversation because it does not fit into your talking points. Yes, I have read the links you directed me to, they do the same thing, funny. 
> 
> Yeah, responding to me as you have will probably make you feel stupid. Here is way back on reading those paranoid conspiracy theory sites that are proven wrong time and time again only to go on to the next conspiracy, sort of like you do...


We're not ttalking about you remembering every school you went to, we're talking about normal people who don't usually think about schools in their district unless there children go to them. We have school open and closing all the time around here, it's not a discussion normal people have so the names and locations aren't generally known. 

You using a straw argument. Thats you on the ropes!

I can't answer for the teachers that onced worked there, but lets assume some are still in the area. They're going to buck the trend and say that school was closed, or are they going to think, huh, i thought that school was closed, then get on with their life?

You're talking bullshit. I give you evidence. I just gave you the fucking announcement in the local paper for the drill, and the FEMA outline. You ignore that, and talk about what people think.

We're done, your comment on paranoid conspiracy sites says I'm done with you. See, you just don't care, and I don't care if you do or don't!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

I posted time stamped pics of the cops there 20 minutes before the 911 call. The glass was broken and all. Pics with cars improperly parked, i mean come on. There weren't 400 kids there, there were probably 15, they are shown rearranged and two photos were taken. That's to make it appear to be more than there were. In December, on a day with temps around 29 degrees, there are no winter coats and there are knee high dresses. There are leaves on the trees, supposedly in December, big gold leaves. In those pics there are no cops or cop cars. In those pics, before the 911 call, the medical examiner...actor...real bad actor, is milling around. Kids are supposed to shot, and there he is, doing nothing. We have windows that in the crime vidoes show are clearly broken, yet in these pics they're intact and you can see reflections.

What you don't see is 400 kids and a full staff. You see kids that were brought to the building for a drill!! 

I'm asked what people think. Really? 

I showed the internet activity was off and the law suit. The missing four years of billing record, yearbooks, class pics, sports and music, there was none...nothing!! Closed schools look that way, closed schools have no internet and billing records.

----------


## Dan40

> 


Reading the rants of lunatics is funny.  Somewhat sad, but still hilarious.  And hopeless,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,at some point, hope for a cure is lost.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-10-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> On the premiere episode of the Sandy Hook Justice Report, we join Wolfgang W. Halbig, who has lived a life of serving the public as a law enforcement officer, school official, and school safety expert. Mr. Halbig has been on a mission to expose the truth behind the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting ever since two homicide detectives appeared at his home; threatening him to stop asking questions.
> 
> 
> In this episode we will cover the recent discovery of an email sent by Monte Frank admitting to releasing subpoenaed witnesses at Mr. Halbigs Freedom of Information Hearing. We also take a look into the expanding corruption within the Hartford Judicial Branch. We will examine why Assistant States Attorney Thomas J. OBrien, Supervisor Carl Ajello, and the State of Connecticut continue to pursue the unlawful prosecution of a whistleblower at the Hartford Community Court.


Let this play in your background. I'll post another one tomorrow.

----------


## Retiredat50

> We're not ttalking about you remembering every school you went to, we're talking about normal people who don't usually think about schools in their district unless there children go to them. We have school open and closing all the time around here, it's not a discussion normal people have so the names and locations aren't generally known. 
> 
> You using a straw argument. Thats you on the ropes!
> 
> I can't answer for the teachers that onced worked there, but lets assume some are still in the area. They're going to buck the trend and say that school was closed, or are they going to think, huh, i thought that school was closed, then get on with their life?
> 
> You're talking bullshit. I give you evidence. I just gave you the fucking announcement in the local paper for the drill, and the FEMA outline. You ignore that, and talk about what people think.
> 
> We're done, your comment on paranoid conspiracy sites says I'm done with you. See, you just don't care, and I don't care if you do or don't!


What straw man? From the beginning I have been talking about the exact same thing.  I have argued from the exact same position, so tell me how I was using a straw man? 

Ok, you say all the teachers would just be like "weird, I thought it was closed" So, all the teachers and staff in the district thought the same way? All the parents that had to transfer their children? All the people that worked or lived close by? All the local police, the fire department, the people that actually closed it, the people that inspected it and said it should be closed and... I can go on if you really need me to. The problem is that this is a hole in your narrative that even you conspiracy sites could not cover. They did the same thing you are doing. Trying to brush it aside and bulldoze forward with a deflection. 

You gave no evidence of anything. 

If you are done with the conversation that is fine, you were not really contributing to it anyway.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-10-2015),NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I posted time stamped pics of the cops there 20 minutes before the 911 call. The glass was broken and all. Pics with cars improperly parked, i mean come on. There weren't 400 kids there, there were probably 15, they are shown rearranged and two photos were taken. That's to make it appear to be more than there were. In December, on a day with temps around 29 degrees, there are no winter coats and there are knee high dresses. There are leaves on the trees, supposedly in December, big gold leaves. In those pics there are no cops or cop cars. In those pics, before the 911 call, the medical examiner...actor...real bad actor, is milling around. Kids are supposed to shot, and there he is, doing nothing. We have windows that in the crime vidoes show are clearly broken, yet in these pics they're intact and you can see reflections.
> 
> What you don't see is 400 kids and a full staff. You see kids that were brought to the building for a drill!! 
> 
> I'm asked what people think. Really? 
> 
> I showed the internet activity was off and the law suit. The missing four years of billing record, yearbooks, class pics, sports and music, there was none...nothing!! Closed schools look that way, closed schools have no internet and billing records.


Well, I guess you were not done, yes? 

Pictures of 15 kids, ok, and so? Maybe they brought out more before or after that picture. The temperature again? 

Missing billing records, no internet and so on. I hate to break it to you, but you showed none of that, you got it off a conspiracy website and just because you believe it does not mean everyone does.  You do know that those websites are there to make money, right?  It is like watching Jerry Springer or Maury Povich (sp).

The medical examiner was weird, really weird, but that points more at a politicians family member getting a job he should not have had than it does to anything else.

This really is my last post tonight, I have better things to do, but thanks for the entertainment  :Smile:

----------


## michaelr

> Well, I guess you were not done, yes? 
> 
> Pictures of 15 kids, ok, and so? Maybe they brought out more before or after that picture. The temperature again? 
> 
> Missing billing records, no internet and so on. I hate to break it to you, but you showed none of that, you got it off a conspiracy website and just because you believe it does not mean everyone does.  You do know that those websites are there to make money, right?  It is like watching Jerry Springer or Maury Povich (sp).
> 
> The medical examiner was weird, really weird, but that points more at a politicians family member getting a job he should not have had than it does to anything else.
> 
> This really is my last post tonight, I have better things to do, but thanks for the entertainment


I'm done with you, not with the thread. No wonder that I'm facing difficulties here, you assume and can't understand.

----------


## michaelr

> Let this play in your background. I'll post another one tomorrow.


After listening to this, my resolve is greater than ever. Any fence sitters, try this video.

There is shit in there that can't be made up. Supposedly Sandy Hook sent 34 kids to a Super Bowl. Now check this out, it was a choir. They preformed, met Beyonce how ever you spell it, now here's the trip. They have a life time gag order, they can't talk about it. And...interviews were forbidden.

Why? I know why. The kids didn't go to Sandy Hook and you cant get a fourth or fifth grader to lie about what school they attend. Then, back home, they nor their families can mention it, because their friends and neighbors would know that it's a lie, because they didn't go to Sandy Hook!

Then there is this.....and if this were real, it would be sick!! There was pizza ordered. Now, the family staging area was the fire dept, right around the corner from the school. They showed this on TV. There were pizzas ordered for the cops and responders, and they took that into the fire dept and ate it when the grieving parents were supposedly mourning their loss. Really? Then, there was a cop eating a banana in the school parking lot!

Really? Pizzas when there are dead children that you just witnessed laying on the school room floors???!!! No fucking way did that happen. Oh they had the pizza, but that's where the truth ends!

There's more. Listeen to it!

----------

St James (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

So I'm listening to the second video. Just got started and my blood pressure is already up. Choosing Hope, how touching, it's a book written by Katlyn someone, she was allegedly a first grade teacher. She writes how she locked and a bunch of kids in a 3'x4' bathroom. Yes I said that. Anyway, after things settled down a cop supposedly came to the bathroom. She said if you're actually a cop you'd have the keys. Now that's weird enough, if it were a shooter knowing people are behind that door, shoot, but that has no drama, and no one got hurt. So, she writes, he tried one key, 3 keys, 7 then on the 10th key he finally got the door to open.

Really, in a 3x4 bathroom filled with kids, after hearing all those keys she still waits?? Sure, sure. 

Anyway, fire code, and this was confirmed, doesn't allow key or locks on bathrooms in schools, it's a fire issue, and the police crime scene photos show the door, and true to code, no lock.

I'll finish listening, here's the link....




In the list of thumbprints, it's the ''hero story''.

----------


## michaelr

Still listening, but want to post whilst details are fresh. His FOIA requests now went to building maintenance inspections. These are annual. They said they just don't do them. The district requires then, as does the dept of education. They say what? And then fire inspections, per room, and he's paying. 

Then he went back to this teacher in the bathroom. Remember a 3x4 foot in class bathroom. There were suppose to be 15 kids and her. I guess whilst the cop was shuffling through these keys, no one knows where they came from or ant details, he allegedly slid his badge under the door.

Now picture this, a 3x4 foot bathroom, presumably with at least a toilet, and a sink. Add 15 kids and an adult. Really? Then, if that isn't insane enough, she bends over to pick up the badge, where she writes, it felt fake, it felt like plastic.

My God!!

All they had to do was answer his questions. 

Oh, there was an arrest,  it's depicted on both vids. The media wrote about this arrest a day before it happened. That's confirmed! How the hell does that happen? Sandy Hook was a script, a movie!!! That's how!

----------


## michaelr

Lots of questions about the kids. I'll get the guy's last name, but that arrest was, Sandy Hook happened after this guy moved back to New York from Newton, one of the reported dead children was his kid. He wanted to know why they did that and used his kid's picture. I guess he got pissed, they ACCUSED him of making a threat, a misdemeanor. Now the NYC city cops show up, they say we'll arrest you on a 250,000 dollar bail, or you can go to Hartford and they'll arrest you on 50,000 dollars. He went back but obviously a day late, hence the medis reporting his arrest a day early. 18 times they postponed his trial!

----------


## michaelr

*Governor Dannel P. Malloy Lied To You About Sandy Hook*


The video in which he was lying!







> *Dec 10, 2015*
> 
> *This is your CT Governor in his office telling an outright lie and does not even care if you know it.*
> 
> *He is on National Television on Dec 14, 2012 telling the world that the Lt Governor and he where spoken to that something likes this might happen in their state.*
> 
> *When I asked him twice as to who told you he said that he never ever said that on the National News.*
> 
> *SEE FOR YOURSELF and I even send him a copy of the video for his response.*
> ...

----------


## bdtex

I can show him.

*"What Kind of Person Calls a Mass Shooting a Hoax?"*What Kind of Person Calls a Mass Shooting a Hoax?

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-11-2015),Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

What kind of person ignores evidence for the sake of comfort?

----------


## Dan40

> *Governor Dannel P. Malloy Lied To You About Sandy Hook*
> 
> 
> The video in which he was lying!


You use Wolfgang Halbig as a source.

Are you Wolfgang Halbig?

What credibility does Halbig have?

NONE!

The only websites that report that he is even sane are your fellow conspiracy nutjob websites.

No ETHICAL news source or website gives Halbig any credibility.

And that is the same story for EVERY SOURCE you use.

All wacko nutjobs that agree with your never ending lies and paranoia.

Opinions are not facts.  Knowing I'm wasting my time pointing that out to you, but it has to be said.

You post opinions taken from idiots.  Not facts.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Ethical news sources, like a countries media owned by 6 multinational tax exempt corporations that work in tandem with the government is now considered ethical.

Some people are so gullible that they believe that. Showing nonexistent riots, and interviews about a nonexistent movie used to cover up weapons and fighrers transfers from Libya to syria is exactly what NON-ETHICAL media provides. Non ethical media tells people things like Trump wants to ban all Muslims. I was watching non ethical media this morning. The non ethical media says Harper welcomes refugees from Syria to Canada. If the non ethical media would tell the whole story, you'd know that Canada is welcoming women and children refugees only, but, when your government owns the medis through tax exemptions and bailouts, then only a fucking complete idiot would consider it ethical!!!


Gee, they'll tell us abot the hoaxes, man, look how they expose Obama's ISIS support!!!

Fucking a fuck!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Had his own gun stolen from him? Security specialist?


CONSPIRITARD??????
 LMBO!

----------

Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

This is Halbig. Never a conspiracy theorist, he, because of his position wanted to put a face to the names. The school board knows two things here. Answer his simple questions, and he'll gladly get on with his life. The school board was ordered to answer his questions by a judge.

Why wont they? They can't! The school was closed, and no one is risking prison falsifying documents!

*About Wolfgang W. Halbig*
*Wolfgang Halbig has lived a life of serving the public as a law enforcement officer, school official, and school safety expert.**Formerly the Executive Director of the National Institute for School and Workplace Safety, Wolfgang Halbig has recently formed a new safety and security company, WK & Associates. Previous to founding NISWS, Mr. Halbig worked in public education as a teacher, dean, assistant principal, principal, director of an alternative school and as the Director for School Safety and Security of the Seminole County Public Schools, a school district of approximately 65,000 students.**Mr. Halbig also has law enforcement experience as a former Florida State Trooper in Miami, Florida, and as a United States Customs Inspector. As a result of his unique background in both law enforcement and education, Mr. Halbig has been invited to provide presentations and keynotes to a variety of audiences, including the National Education Law Conference, the National School Board Association, the Oklahoma School Board Association, the Illinois School Board Association, the New York State School Board Association and the Florida School Board Association. Mr. Halbig has also been featured on NBC Dateline and CBS Good Morning America.**Mr. Halbig earned his Bachelor of Science Degree from Abilene Christian University, Abilene TX, and his Master of Science Degree from Nova University in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.**A nationally recognized school safety and security expert and consultant, he has provided safety training and school assessments for more than 3,000 school districts nationwide.*

----------


## Dan40

> Ethical news sources, like a countries media owned by 6 multinational tax exempt corporations that work in tandem with the government is now considered ethical.
> 
> Some people are so gullible that they believe that. Showing nonexistent riots, and interviews about a nonexistent movie used to cover up weapons and fighrers transfers from Libya to syria is exactly what NON-ETHICAL media provides. Non ethical media tells people things like Trump wants to ban all Muslims. I was watching non ethical media this morning. The non ethical media says Harper welcomes refugees from Syria to Canada. If the non ethical media would tell the whole story, you'd know that Canada is welcoming women and children refugees only, but, when your government owns the medis through tax exemptions and bailouts, then only a fucking complete idiot would consider it ethical!!!
> 
> 
> Gee, they'll tell us abot the hoaxes, man, look how they expose Obama's ISIS support!!!
> 
> *Fucking a fuck!!*



"*Fucking a fuck!!"*


Impressive eloquence and intelligence,,,,,,,,,,,or not.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
(laughing AT you, not with you)

*You post opinions taken from idiots.  Not facts.                         
*

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## michaelr

It's a good thing I know you have the ethics of the media @Dan40, else I'd care what you say!!

----------


## Dan40

> It's a good thing I know you have the ethics of the media @Dan40, else I'd care what you say!!


You know nothing of ethics.

You know nothing of facts.

You know nothing of integrity.

You know nothing of rationality.

----------


## michaelr

Jonathan Riech is still held for allegedly harassing Carver, the babbling medical examiner, by telephone. 3 years, and still held. All he wanted to know is why a picture was used. I think it was his kid. Anyway, the phone numbers that he was accused of using never existed. The courts, therefore prosecutor, knows this.

*Assistant State’s Attorney Thomas J. O’Brien, Supervisor Carl Ajello, State of Connecticut Pursue Unlawful Prosecution of Whistleblower with Several Missing Police Reports & Exculpatory Evidence*

----------


## NuYawka

> What kind of person ignores evidence for the sake of comfort?


One man's "evidence" is another man's bullshit.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

*Monte Frank, Jeremy Richman, & Curtis Urbina Have A Lot Of Explaining To Do*Oh man....

On the day of the movie.....err....Sandy Hook, these parents started a Facebook begging for dollars.

Y'all were asking about these poor children and their grieving families. Remember the Super Bowl thingy???



This is the caption for the above....

This undated photo provided by the Avielle Foundation shows Avielle Richman, 6, who was reportedly killed in the shooting massacre by Adam Lanza at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., on Dec. 14, 2012. (AP Photo/The Avielle Foundation)




There she is, a year later.

New name, same kid! The following is her with her mother and I believe Aunt

----------


## michaelr

> One man's "evidence" is another man's bullshit.


Huh, wont argue that!

----------


## michaelr

The Avielle Federation....



What's that date??

----------


## Dan40

> Jonathan Riech is still held for allegedly harassing Carver, the babbling medical examiner, by telephone. 3 years, and still held. All he wanted to know is why a picture was used. I think it was his kid. Anyway, the phone numbers that he was accused of using never existed. The courts, therefore prosecutor, knows this.
> 
> *Assistant State’s Attorney Thomas J. O’Brien, Supervisor Carl Ajello, State of Connecticut Pursue Unlawful Prosecution of Whistleblower with Several Missing Police Reports & Exculpatory Evidence*



You link to a STORY by:

Karla Lawrence, freelance reporter.

She is another conspiracy idiot.  You have no conception of fact.

Opinions by conspiracy idiots are not facts.  The opinions of conspiracy idiots are stupid jokes by very sick people.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

and Halbig didn't have a gofundme site? Please, enough bs already.

----------


## michaelr

Oh good grief. Liberals, alway about the messenger with those people. Forget the incident report!

This is what passes as ethical, a liar making excuses!

----------


## michaelr

> and Halbig didn't have a gofundme site? Please, enough bs already.


That got shut down allong time ago. Does the police collect tax dollars? Does FOX news advertise? If it were just getting the answers and paying the FOIA he'd do that himself. But, what 7 flights to CT from FL, two lawsuits, 300 dollar an hour lawyers, and you want him to pay that himself, and just except the lies because your comfortable being lied to?!


What's the matter with you people, were you always like this. Your little bubble of tranquility that's built on lies that important to you?

Man, this country  is in trouble!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sure. he should pay for it. Otherwise he's collecting money from fools.

----------


## michaelr

> Sure. he should pay for it. Otherwise he's collecting money from fools.


Why wont they give him the information according to court order? Why do you statist say you don't like crime, but when the government commits it, you make lame ass excuses for it?

Hey, did you see the picture of the live girl? Aree you going to bash her mother for starting a ''charity'' before the child was allegedly buried?? She gets too money for lies, but Halbig has to pay for the truth, and he can't even get his lousy questions answered. What's worse is there are brainwashed people that calls that normal!! 

The school was a toxic wasteland, it was closed. You ain't above being hoaxed!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Come up with some REAL proof, Michael. Just as I did. Conspiracy nuts and bloggers are not proof.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Come up with some REAL proof, Michael. Just as I did. Conspiracy nuts and bloggers are not proof.


That picture of the girl was taken by the Newton Bee. It was super bowl a year later. The first picture was used at her memorial. The woman isher mother.

The other pics I posted are from the state police, time stamped. The cops were staged 20 minutes early.

The cars are self explanatory. 

You don't want Halbig to be honest, yet his pedigree speaks volumes to his honor. You know lock downs and all that? He literally wrote the book. The school Obama's children goes to, every school, uses those....his, rules. I gave you clean good evidence, you just can't have it. You.....i tell you what, dan went out of his way to prove the internet was on by showing something completely different. I showed you it was off for four years, that was honest. What do you think they did, shut it off as an experiment? 

I gave you evidence, sorry it doesn't match your governments media and they're lies, but lets be honest, it's they that created this hoax!!

You know what Obama did latter that month, like Christmas Eve, signed the NDAA of 2013. You might remember it, it legalized the use of propaganda against the American people. Sandy Hoax is the epitome of propaganda!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Not the same girl. That's pretty obvious.
Halbig is a liar. He was never an "expert" and his name shows no where on any documentation from DOJ or DOE on numerous reports about Columbine as he claims. He's also been sued several times for harassment and defamation of character and has lost.
Your whole conspiracy gig is a joke.
OTOH, you're good entertainment for a laugh.
 You rank right up there with a poster I used to know called Kathasung. He was pretty out there too. In fact I'm sure he's still around on some other group.
Conspiracy Nuts.com

----------

Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Not the same girl. That's pretty obvious.
> Halbig is a liar. He was never an "expert" and his name shows no where on any documentation from DOJ or DOE on numerous reports about Columbine as he claims. He's also been sued several times for harassment and defamation of character and has lost.
> Your whole conspiracy gig is a joke.
> OTOH, you're good entertainment for a laugh.
>  You rank right up there with a poster I used to know called Kathasung. He was pretty out there too. In fact I'm sure he's still around on some other group.
> Conspiracy Nuts.com


Actually is as obvious that's it's the same girl as it is that you need the hoax. You're a conspiracy theorist, and you have zeo honor.

You know, people who oppose the governments lies are targets of shills. Of course he's accused of things, so what, they're baseless accusations. You need them to be true to keep your little bubble of tranquillity alive. 

You disgust me!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Charity and RIP sites started days before the Sandy Hoax movie began!!

*Sandy Hook RIP/donation webpages created BEFORE the massacre*According to the excuse makers, this is normal.



The following page.....




.......was created on the 11th.



This page.....






Whoops, one day early!!


Uh oh, Obama and Emily Parker. No wonder Robbie's so happy...

----------


## GreenEyedLady

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> 


I know, it's a big joke to you. We get that, you and Obama wont be happy until you guys disarm this country!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Actually is as obvious that's it's the same girl as it is that you need the hoax. You're a conspiracy theorist, and you have zeo honor.
> 
> You know, people who oppose the governments lies are targets of shills. Of course he's accused of things, so what, they're baseless accusations. You need them to be true to keep your little bubble of tranquillity alive. 
> 
> You disgust me!


BTW: what's a zeo???

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-11-2015),Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## michaelr

> BTW: what's a zeo???


A zeo? OK. I can't hit them all out of the park, but I can get testy when evidence is so easily dismissed for the sake of comfort. I kinda find it odd, it's more comfortable for some that Sandy Hook happened than not. I take solice in knowing it didn't, and it scares me to know that we have psychopaths that pull this shit, using our emotions as their personal tools.

Sandy Hook was closed, it was a warehouse, nothing more, from 2008 to 2012. In 2013, itwas demolished. The demolition crews signed nondisclosures. The lack of blood in the crime scene pics would have been matter of fact had they spoke!

----------


## NuYawka



----------

GreenEyedLady (12-11-2015),Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> I know, it's a big joke to you. We get that, you and Obama wont be happy until you guys disarm this country!


IT'S not a big joke to her.

YOU ARE the joke.  You are the joke to every SANE person on ANY forum.

You are being laughed for being a fool beyond measure.

ZERO?

That is your credibility level.

Absolute ZERO.

----------


## Network

Gotta have faith eh faith ah faith

----------


## GreenEyedLady

oh jeez, another one

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## Network

Too bad Dan40, Sandy Hook was a hoax and you have nothing to prove it was real other than words.

----------


## Network

He was a perfect shot and left all in his path dead. None injured.

Is this reality to you? Go to a psychiatrist and get some meds for cognitive dissonance or shillfacery.

----------


## Dan40

> Too bad Dan40, Sandy Hook was a hoax and you have nothing to prove it was real other than words.


Another loon reveals his empty head.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Clowns abound with loony nonsense.

Have you EVER had even a fleeting brush with reality?  Not likely.

----------


## Network

> Another loon reveals his empty head.
> 
> 
> Clowns abound with loony nonsense.
> 
> Have you EVER had even a fleeting brush with reality?  Not likely.


See, the difference is that I challenged you with the reality of the situation and you came back with ad-hominems. 

Which is all you have ever done, because you need to see a psychiatrist and ask why you believe lies with no evidence. It's probably some deeply embedded daddy or priest thing.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...-survived?lite

----------


## Network

“There are many, many witnesses,” Vance said Monday

haha. no

----------


## Network

See, the difference is that I challenged you with the reality of the situation and you came back with ad-hominems. 

Which is all you have ever done, because you need to see a psychiatrist  and ask why you believe lies with no evidence. It's probably some deeply  embedded daddy or priest thing, Dan40.

----------


## Dan40

> See, the difference is that I challenged you with the reality of the situation and you came back with ad-hominems. 
> 
> Which is all you have ever done, because you need to see a psychiatrist and ask why you believe lies with no evidence. It's probably some deeply embedded daddy or priest thing.



About a million words of FACTUAL proof were done at the time the poor kids were slaughtered.

Now mentally ill conspiracy loons dispute those proofs with opinions and lies by lunatic discredited idiots.

Your posts are pure unintelligent bullshit.

You too have no credibility just as michaelr has none.

You post silly lies and DECLARE them proof.  Lies by lunatics are not proof, but we understand why a mind of your capability NEEDS to believe the lunatic liars.

----------

NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## Network

It's likely a secret society thing with Dan40.

----------

Invayne (12-11-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> It's likely a secret society thing with Dan40.


I understand why you would call, intelligence, rationality, common sense, and FACTS a secret society.  Because you can't handle the truth.  You need to hide behind lies because you are afraid of everything.

You have locked yourself out of the secret society of normalcy.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

"There are many many witnesses". you say "No", but then you said there weren't any injured survivors either.
 I'm sure the LE gave you their list of people they questioned. Yeah That's it! You never got to question those injured or the witnesses so you feel it was all a hoax.

----------


## michaelr

> It's likely a secret society thing with Dan40.


Gee man, the government can say the sun is made from cheese and dan40 would call anyone who doesn't buy it a conspiracy theorist.

----------


## Network

> I understand why you would call, intelligence, rationality, common sense, and FACTS a secret society.  Because you can't handle the truth.  You need to hide behind lies because you are afraid of everything.
> 
> You have locked yourself out of the secret society of normalcy.


Who is in your avatar, Dan. I know I'm right and I know you're wrong, so lets have a civil conversation.

----------


## Network

Who is in your avatar, Dan. I know I'm right and I know you're wrong, so lets have a civil conversation.

----------


## Network

Dan40, do you believe big sis can have an arm that extends from shoulder to elbow as shown in the pic?

----------

Invayne (12-11-2015)

----------


## Network

Countdown suggests you don't think so.
Gnight and gluck with your psychiatrists. I care about you still, make sure you bring up your daddy issues.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Dan40, do you believe big sis can have an arm that extends from shoulder to elbow as shown in the pic?


What's this supposed to prove?

----------


## Invayne

> Dan40, do you believe big sis can have an arm that extends from shoulder to elbow as shown in the pic?


I don't believe I've ever seen this before....bad photoshop!

----------

Network (12-11-2015)

----------


## Network

> What's this supposed to prove?


What does that fraudulent daughters photo prove to you?

Or are you going to say that big sis' arm is that long.

Sandy Hook was a hoax, greeneyedlady.

----------


## Network

> I don't believe I've ever seen this before....bad photoshop!


Obviously, as is the rest of Sandy Hoax. i don't understand these people who continue to defend the hoax, they need to seek help.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

OMG! You found the smoking gun proof! A Photoshopped pic!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

> OMG! You found the smoking gun proof! A Photoshopped pic!


How dedicated you must be to mess with me at this point. That photoshopped pic is from their family albums.

Good luck with your other theories. Looks like you took up a bad crusade or aligned with a bullshit team/cause.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

So the parents of a dead child had their family photos, photoshopped. Wow! again, there's that smoking gun!
 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Network

> So the parents of a dead child had their family photos, photoshopped. Wow! again, there's that smoking gun!


_
So the parents of a dead child 
_I can't find the strikethru option I would use in place of the bold.


Hey Greeneyed, have you seen a drop of blood in your life?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Have you????

----------


## Network

> Have you????


Only in this LAX simulation reported as real terrrrrrism to the American people.




But no that wasn't real either.

it's obviously fake and dumb to me, how about you?

----------


## michaelr

> "There are many many witnesses". you say "No", but then you said there weren't any injured survivors either.
>  I'm sure the LE gave you their list of people they questioned. Yeah That's it! You never got to question those injured or the witnesses so you feel it was all a hoax.


What witnesses? That medical examiner? Did you listen to that guy, I wouldn't let him open a box of cereal! 



I'm telling you, a blind man can see that girl is the girl reported as killed, and that's her mother that she is photographed with. There is zero doubt of that. Emily Parker is photographed with Obama. Robbie Parker is an actor, the go to guy for the media! 

Maybe you mean this witness....



Another alive kid!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sorry boys, You're never going to convince me that those children weren't killed. I don't fall for photoshopped pictures and conspiracy blogs.

----------


## michaelr

This is the classroom and bathroom door, the 3x4 foot bathroom where the ''teacher'' locked herself and 15 kd in, the one that the cop used 10 keys before opening.



This is out of the bathroom. Look at the deplorable conditions of that area!!! 



10 keys? Right!

*Halbig's FOIA Letter To The 
Fire Marshal For Sandy Hook*

By Wolfgang Halbig
11-16-15

CT FOIA REQUEST - ALLOWING PRE-K, KINDERGARTEN AND 1ST GRADE BATHROOMS INSIDE THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL HAVE KEY LOCKS SUCH AS KAITLIN ROIGS CLASSROOM 12. DID YOU AUTHORIZE THAT?

To: <bill.halstead@newtown-ct.gov>,

Bill:

You are the Fire Marshal and Certified Fire Inspector therefore I am assuming that you conducted the annual fire inspections at the Sandy hook Elementary School on 12 Dickenson Drive, Sandy Hook, CT.

I ALSO WAS A CERTIFIED FIRE INSPECTOR WHEN I WAS A DIRECTOR OF RISK MANAGEMENT AND WE FOLLOWED THE FIRE CODES BY NOT ALLOWING THOSE TYPES OF BATHRROMS TO HAVE DOOOR LOOCKS REQUIRING ONLY KEY ENTRY.

As you know by Kaitlin Roig book CHOOSING HOPE she puts you in a very negligent position as the Fire Marshall and Fire Inspector.

She states in her book that in her classroom 12 the Newtown Police and Ct State Oilice tried 9 different keys to open her bathroom door and it was not until they tried key number 10 where they able to unlock her bathrrom door and allow children and her to escape.

I contacted the CT State Fire Marshall in Hartford, Ct so he could show me the Fire Codes in regards to children's bathrooms that loctaed inside a school classroom for Pre-K, Kindergarten and 1 st graders.

I know you know this which puts you in a very negligent position by allowing her classroom 12 and now I am assuming you allowed all children's classrooms with inside the class room bathrooms to have door locks that required a door key to unlock?

The Fire Marshall stated why the fire code prevents those types of classrooms from having a specific key door lock.  If there is an emergency and a child locks themselves in a bathroom and the door lock fails to work, a special needs child after locking themselves inside that bathroom has a serious medical emergency and the teacher cannot find the keys to unlock that bathroom and others which I know you know.

Also please cite your CT State Fire Code which specillically allows you to direct the Sandy Hook Elementary School in having door locksm on their inside the classroom bathroom.  Is that you decision?

I am requesting under the CT Freedom of Information copies of the 2009-2010 complete Fire Inspection of the Sandy Hook Elementary School that you are required to conduct by the state of Ct and the CT Education Department.

I am also requesting the 2010-2011 complete Fire Inspection that you are required to conduct by the state of Ct and the CT Education Department.

I am also requesting you're complete fire Inspection if the Sandy Hook Elementary School for the school years 2012-2013 that you are required to conduct by the state of Ct and the CT Education Department.

You are the Fire Marshal therefore I am assuming that you conducted the annual fire inspections at the Sandy hook Elementary School.

I am requesting under the CT Freedom of Information copies of the 2009-2010 Fire Inspection of the Sandy Hook Elementary School.

I am requesting the 2010-2011 Fire Inspection that as you is required by the state of Ct and the CT Education Department.

I am also requesting you fire Inspection if the Sandy Hook Elementary School for the school years 2012-2013.

I will pay all cost for the copies and please let me know the cost so I can pay you for that.  Please mail all copies to 

Wolfgang W Halbig
25526 Hawks Run Lane, Sorrento, Florida 32776
352-729-2559

Please act accordingly in providing me with the requested FOIA requests in a timely manner.

Thanks

Wolfgang W Halbig

----------


## Dan40

> Gee man, the government can say the sun is made from cheese and dan40 would call anyone who doesn't buy it a conspiracy theorist.


No that is another lie by you.  I believe very little to nothing the government claims.

But I believe Nothing by you as I believe you are mentally ill and need treatment.

You are afraid of life.

There ARE nuts of every kind out there.  The mass killers are one kind.  You are another kind.  Both seriously need treatment.

But they ARE out there.  Making up crazy shit in your head does nothing for you to avoid them.  In fact, they are more likely to seek you as a kindred spirit.

I feel sorry for you but I'm still laughing at your paranoia and silliness.

I've met some stupid people.  People with no ability to reason logically.  But none with a problem as serious as yours.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Only in this LAX simulation reported as real terrrrrrism to the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no that wasn't real either.
> 
> it's obviously fake and dumb to me, how about you?


I really don't care. I've seen enough real blood thank you.

----------


## Network

> Sorry boys, You're never going to convince me that those children weren't killed. I don't fall for photoshopped pictures and conspiracy blogs.


The photoshopped pictures are from the families of the kids that allegedly died.
You haven't seen a single frame of anything from any shot being fired or kid being hurt.

I'm sorry your brain is so backwards on this issue.

----------


## michaelr

> Sorry boys, You're never going to convince me that those children weren't killed. I don't fall for photoshopped pictures and conspiracy blogs.


Oh, they could tell you and you wouldn't be convinced. You sold yourself the lie. Every site that's not a government media site is a conspiracy site to you.

----------


## michaelr

> I really don't care. I've seen enough real blood thank you.


Not from sandy hook you haven't!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> The photoshopped pictures are from the families of the kids that allegedly died.
> You haven't seen a single frame of anything from any shot being fired or kid being hurt.
> 
> I'm sorry your brain is so backwards on this issue.


Oh, I'm not backward. I don't need to look at blood and bodies in some sort of sick pleasure to prove anything.

----------


## michaelr

Remember the pizza story?? Really, eating pizza in building with grieving parents, sure you bet!!

----------

Invayne (12-12-2015)

----------


## Network

> Oh, I'm not backward. I don't need to look at blood and bodies in some sort of sick pleasure to prove anything.


And you haven't proven anything, you've fallen far behind with your only ally Dan40 as proofs have been flown in front of your face.

----------


## Dan40

> Not from sandy hook you haven't!


Are the Sandy Hook child actors locked up in one of your imaginary Walmart concentration camps?

You have years of loony posts completely destroying any possible credibility you would ever have.

AGAIN I'LL ASK YOU.

POST ANY OF YOUR LUNATIC CLAIMS AND PREDICTIONS THAT HAVE BEEN PROVEN CORRECT.

POST ONE.

or seek mental health treatment.

No claiming you've posted proof.  YOU NEVER HAVE.  NO CALLING ME A LIAR.

Just post your list of accurate predictions and prove me a lair.  You cannot, because you post lunacy, day after day.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-11-2015),NuYawka (12-11-2015)

----------


## Network

> are the sandy hook child actors locked up in one of your imaginary walmart concentration camps?
> 
> You have years of loony posts completely destroying any possible credibility you would ever have.
> 
> Again i'll ask you.
> 
> Post any of your lunatic claims and predictions that have been proven correct.
> 
> Post one.
> ...


cmon man

----------


## GreenEyedLady

10404209_10152520745448716_4963389962106767325_n.jpg

----------


## michaelr

> cmon man


He does this around pill:30.

----------


## Network

> He does this around pill:30.


Defending the hoax shootings is defending the case to take away the guns from the people. 

Why so passionate about faux shootings, socialist totalitarians?

No one died no one got hurt. Correction, your socialist gov'ts have been killing and killing.

----------

michaelr (12-11-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

10501848_1631967190366787_4311614925780444120_n.jpg

----------


## michaelr

> Defending the hoax shootings is defending the case to take away the guns from the people. 
> 
> Why so passionate about faux shootings, socialist totalitarians?
> 
> No one died no one got hurt.


I know. I've had this guy pegged for a liberal statist long ago. If he can pull his out and look around, he'd be afraid, so begging for us all to be good little boys and girls and do what the government says offers him refuge.

----------

Network (12-11-2015)

----------


## Network

> I know. I've had this guy pegged for a liberal statist long ago. If he can pull his out and look around, he'd be afraid, so begging for us all to be good little boys and girls and do what the government says offers him refuge.


it's the weekend, cheers.

Sandy Hook has been exposed as a hoax for at least a year, cheers.

----------

michaelr (12-11-2015)

----------


## NuYawka



----------


## michaelr

Check this out. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2544494/?ref_=nm_flmg_slf_3

That link will take you to:

 Episode dated 12 December 2012         (12 Dec. 2012)         
            "ABC Evening News" Episode dated 12 December 2012             _(original title)_ 

and here is your cast:

*Cast*

Episode cast overview, first billed only:


Diane Sawyer 
              ...
            Herself - Anchor


Amy Seavers 
              ...
            Herself - Parent


Kaitlin Roig 
              ...
            Herself - Teacher


Barack Obama 
              ...
            Himself - President       (archive footage)


Chris Cuomo 
              ...
            Himself - Correspondent


Ella Seaver 
              ...
            Herself - Survivor


Paul Vance 
              ...
            Himself - Connecticut State Police


Brian Ross 
              ...
            Himself - Correspondent


Adam Lanza 
              ...
            Himself - Gunman       (archive footage)


Robert Weiss 
              ...
            Himself - Monsignor, St. Rose of Lima Catholic Church


Richard Besser 
              ...
            Himself - Medical Correspondent


Amy Robach 
              ...
            Himself - Correspondent


Richard Wilford 
              ...
            Himself - Parent


Brenda Lebinski 
              ...
            Herself - Mother of Third Grader


Vita Calla 
              ...
            Himself - Restaurant Owner



I shit you not!!

----------


## michaelr

Y'all notice this and the date??

Adam Lanza 
              ...
            Himself - Gunman       (archive footage)

Episode dated 12 December 2012         (12 Dec. 2012)         
            "ABC Evening News" Episode dated 12 December 2012             _(original title)_ 


I told you people Sandy Hook was a Movie, a script, that's why Jonathan WhatsHisFace was reported arrested one day before he was!!

----------


## Dan40

> cmon man


OK, you post one of his predictions that came to pass.

You cannot.  There are none.

----------


## Dan40

> He does this around pill:30.


Waiting, again.  Still not one prediction that has come true.  You are completely full of shit.  You lie so much and fantasize so much you are no longer remotely in touch with reality.

A dozen times and more I've challenged you.  And you just go weasel every time.

<<REMOVED>>

----------


## Retiredat50

> *After listening to this, my resolve is greater than ever.* Any fence sitters, try this video.
> 
> There is shit in there that can't be made up. Supposedly Sandy Hook sent 34 kids to a Super Bowl. Now check this out, it was a choir. They preformed, met Beyonce how ever you spell it, now here's the trip. They have a life time gag order, they can't talk about it. And...interviews were forbidden.
> 
> Why? I know why. The kids didn't go to Sandy Hook and you cant get a fourth or fifth grader to lie about what school they attend. Then, back home, they nor their families can mention it, because their friends and neighbors would know that it's a lie, because they didn't go to Sandy Hook!
> 
> Then there is this.....and if this were real, it would be sick!! There was pizza ordered. Now, the family staging area was the fire dept, right around the corner from the school. They showed this on TV. There were pizzas ordered for the cops and responders, and they took that into the fire dept and ate it when the grieving parents were supposedly mourning their loss. Really? Then, there was a cop eating a banana in the school parking lot!
> 
> Really? Pizzas when there are dead children that you just witnessed laying on the school room floors???!!! No fucking way did that happen. Oh they had the pizza, but that's where the truth ends!
> ...


Ok, I was going to get out of this conversation, because you simply will not answer any questions about anything. Anything that requires you to think for yourself, and is something you can not quote from a conspiracy site just gets a redirect to a talking point from a conspiracy site.

But, you saying that your "resolve" is greater than ever made me laugh, and I knew I had to question that "resolve". 

Tell us about this "resolve".  Tell us all what you are resolved to? I will make it easy for you, here is a definition of "resolve":

* verb (used with object), resolved, resolving. * * 1. * *to come to a definite or earnest decision about; determine (to do something):* *I have resolved that I shall live to the full.*



There ya go, now tell us about your resolve as it applies to Sandy Hook.

Let me make it easy for you, you have no resolve at all. You will just continue to spout conspiracy crap, that you copy from others, on various web forums, getting absolutely no results at all.

Your problem is that I did read the links you provided, and I saw what they all avoided and then used it to attack your theory. You could not a find a counter response at your source sites, the ones you blindly copy and paste from, lacking that you had to either think for yourself or deflect. You chose to deflect. 

When that did not work, you tried accusing me of using a straw man argument. You probably saw others use that to shut someone down. The problem is that you did not know what a straw man was and I did not use a straw man.  I called you on that asking you to show where I used a straw man, you never answered. Either because you still did not know what one was, or you looked it up and realized I had not used one. 

Your next line of action was to tell me you would not respond to me anymore, not that you had, other than to deflect and copy and paste crap that you called facts. 

And, that's fine, you don't have to respond to me. But... as long as I do not break any forum rules, and you continue to post publicly in this forum, I can respond to your posts. And, I think I will.

I think we will both have a great time exchanging ideas, and hopefully our exchanges will be equally enlightening. Because, after all that is why we visit forums like this, right?

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-12-2015)

----------


## Retiredat50

> See, the difference is that I challenged you with the reality of the situation and you came back with ad-hominems. 
> 
> Which is all you have ever done, because you need to see a psychiatrist and ask why you believe lies with no evidence. It's probably some deeply embedded daddy or priest thing.


Here is a definition for you:

* [ad hom-uh-nuh m -nem, ahd‐]    * 


*  Word Origin *  

* adjective * * 1. * *appealing to one's prejudices, emotions, or special interests rather than to one's intellect or reason.* 

* 2. * *attacking an opponent's character rather than answering his argument.


*Now, reread your post and see if it fits*.* I have stuff to do right now, I might get to your other posts tomorrow, depending on the weather, it is Saturday after all  :Smile:

----------


## michaelr

> Here is a definition for you:
> 
> * [ad hom-uh-nuh m -nem, ahd‐]    * 
> 
> 
> *  Word Origin * 
> 
> * adjective * * 1. * *appealing to one's prejudices, emotions, or special interests rather than to one's intellect or reason.* 
> 
> ...


Weird, because that defines Sandy Hoax!

----------


## michaelr

> Check this out. 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2544494/?ref_=nm_flmg_slf_3
> 
> That link will take you to:
> 
>  Episode dated 12 December 2012         (12 Dec. 2012)         
>             "ABC Evening News" Episode dated 12 December 2012             _(original title)_ 
> 
> ...


No explanation on how the ethical media predicted Sandy Hook the movie. A couple pot shots about me, typical lies and deflections from some, but how about this here??!!

----------


## michaelr

Two days before Sandy Haox and ABC Evening News is running a piece.

----------


## michaelr

This here is information on Internet Movie Data Base, where ABC announced Sandy Hook and actors 2 days before it went live. 




> The *Internet Movie Database* (abbreviated *IMDb*) is an online database of information related to films, television programs, and video games, including cast, production crew, fictional characters, biographies, plot summaries, trivia and reviews. Actors and crew can post their own résumé and upload photos of themselves for a yearly fee. U.S. users can also view over 6,000 movies and television shows from CBS, Sony, and various independent film makers.


Internet Movie Database

Remember the Governor, saying live in a news conference that he and  others were warned, then denied it? Both live? The script was leaked. OK?? 

Jonathan Reich is reported arrested one before his arrest. They added to the script, but apparently Reich showed up a day late. It's normal that media would be pre-warned of a misdemeanor arrest, but that's Sand Hook, nothing is normal......and the weird part is, it was a bad movie yet so many have to believe it, the alternative is far worse.

----------


## michaelr

One thing I've learned over the years, screen print and archive this kind of shit.


Here's a copy...




Attachment 12113

----------


## NuYawka

> One thing I've learned over the years, screen print and archive this kind of shit.
> 
> 
> Here's a copy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 12113


Gimme a damn break!!! 

Any Web page can be made to look like the real thing. 

Jeez

----------


## michaelr

> Gimme a damn break!!! 
> 
> Any Web page can be made to look like the real thing. 
> 
> Jeez


Go to site and check it out. Your excuses ain't gunna work!

 Episode dated 12 December 2012 (TV Episode 2012) - IMDb

----------


## NuYawka

> Go to site and check it out. Your excuses ain't gunna work!
> 
>  Episode dated 12 December 2012 (TV Episode 2012) - IMDb


I'll say it again, ANY WEBPAGE CAN BE FAKED.

You think a whole TOWN can be faked!!! 
Why not a webpage?

----------


## michaelr

> I'll say it again, ANY WEBPAGE CAN BE FAKED.
> 
> You think a whole TOWN can be faked!!! 
> Why not a webpage?


I don't know what your trying for here, but you look foolish.

----------


## michaelr

The following link is all the 2012 episodes for this particular show. You have to really scroll down to December 12, and click. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0184090/...tt_eps_yr_2012

It's not faked as someone would have you think.

----------


## michaelr

If they're gunna memory hole this, they'll memory hole this link to. Notice the URL. 

Attachment 12114

----------


## Jeff0463

Are saying that those children and adults did not die?

----------


## Dan40

> Are saying that those children and adults did not die?


They are all alive.............

They are all ACTORS.

Now they are locked up in the many imaginary Walmart concentration camps and outlet malls with guard towers and barbed wire.
oooooeeeeeeooooo

You being SANE, are not capable of communicating with the terminally insane.  Not worth trying.

----------


## michaelr

> Are saying that those children and adults did not die?


Yes.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Go to site and check it out. Your excuses ain't gunna work!
> 
>  Episode dated 12 December 2012 (TV Episode 2012) - IMDb


"The site enables registered users to submit new material and request  edits to existing entries. Although all data is checked before going  live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are  acknowledged."

"Use the drop-down menus in the list below to choose whether to add  new information or to correct what we already have, then click  "Continue"  this will open up some new forms where you can make your  changes. If this is the first time you've made any changes to the site, the  forms might look a little daunting but they're not as bad as they  appear. Just remember to hit the "Check these updates" button whenever  you want to see how you're getting on."

Can you prove this entry was never changed?

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-12-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Are saying that those children and adults did not die?


 Astounding, isn't it?

----------


## NuYawka



----------

GreenEyedLady (12-12-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> "The site enables registered users to submit new material and request  edits to existing entries. Although all data is checked before going  live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are  acknowledged."
> 
> "Use the drop-down menus in the list below to choose whether to add  new information or to correct what we already have, then click  "Continue" – this will open up some new forms where you can make your  changes. If this is the first time you've made any changes to the site, the  forms might look a little daunting but they're not as bad as they  appear. Just remember to hit the "Check these updates" button whenever  you want to see how you're getting on."
> 
> Can you prove this entry was never changed?


Yes it does, but you don't think ABC news allows just anyone to add entries. You're back to making lame excuses then of all things, asking me to disprove your excuses. Fuck dude, backward much?!

----------


## St James

@michaelr have you got the links of the pictures of the dead, and the one with Obama posing with one of the *ahem* dead children 4 days later?

----------

michaelr (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> @michaelr have you got the links of the pictures of the dead, and the one with Obama posing with one of the *ahem* dead children 4 days later?


Was that Emily? I posted a rarely seen picture of her father, I guess, holding her as they all, including Obama pose at her and other ''victims'' memorial.

That should matter, but with people, they have this weird and sick need to believe what they're told, even as all the evidence points against it. I think people have been reduced to puddy afraid of their own shadows.

----------

St James (12-13-2015)

----------


## St James

> Was that Emily? I posted a rarely seen picture of her father, I guess, holding her as they all, including Obama pose at her and other ''victims'' memorial.
> 
> That should matter, but with people, they have this weird and sick need to believe what they're told, even as all the evidence points against it. I think people have been reduced to puddy afraid of their own shadows.


yeppers..and she wore the same dress on both occasions. Red, I believe......

----------

michaelr (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> yeppers..and she wore the same dress on both occasions. Red, I believe......


Yea. Before the ceremony there were family pictures, then the ceremony with Obama. Some how the photographer got her in both. The kids, all but Emily, changed clothes between the two sets of pictures.

You can't tell the photographer that Robbie's daughter can't be in the family pics with Obama because she's supposed to be dead. I reckon they didn't think we'd notice. 

Just another anomaly we're suppose to overlook, because, well, gee, what about those poor children and grieving families. Sniffle sniffle!

----------


## Invayne

> Yea. Before the ceremony there were family pictures, then the ceremony with Obama. Some how the photographer got her in both. The kids, all but Emily, changed clothes between the two sets of pictures.
> 
> You can't tell the photographer that Robbie's daughter can't be in the family pics with Obama because she's supposed to be dead. I reckon they didn't think we'd notice. 
> 
> Just another anomaly we're suppose to overlook, because, well, gee, what about those poor children and grieving families. Sniffle sniffle!


Apparently they were right...a lot of people did NOT notice! LOL

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yes it does, but you don't think ABC news allows just anyone to add entries. You're back to making lame excuses then of all things, asking me to disprove your excuses. Fuck dude, backward much?!


Yes, it is so hard to believe that a post on IMDB.com could be changed, but you believe without doubt that a no one knew the school was closed all that time, right. 

It is useless even trying to discuss anything with you. You are going to believe the wacko conspiracy guys no matter what.

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Yes, it is so hard to believe that a post on IMDB.com could be changed, but you believe without doubt that a no one knew the school was closed all that time, right. 
> 
> It is useless even trying to discuss anything with you. You are going to believe the wacko conspiracy guys no matter what.


You can't just change it, and if you did there would liable issues, so I'm pretty damn sure they're secure. But I get it, you think that you have an excuse, a way to brush this off, and some idiot TV heads might agree, until they tried it. Did you try it? 

That's me calling you a liar.

----------


## michaelr

> Apparently they were right...a lot of people did NOT notice! LOL


Well, if they did, they make excuses. I have another girl posted on this thread that was on that list. Here is the excuse...''well obviously it's not the same girl''. I guess that's because she's on a list so obviously she was killed. This is the mindset of some of these mental midgets.

----------


## Dan40

Crazy is as crazy posts.

----------


## michaelr

> IT'S not a big joke to her.
> 
> YOU ARE the joke.  You are the joke to every SANE person on ANY forum.
> 
> You are being laughed for being a fool beyond measure.
> 
> ZERO?
> 
> That is your credibility level.
> ...





> Another loon reveals his empty head.
> 
> 
> Clowns abound with loony nonsense.
> 
> Have you EVER had even a fleeting brush with reality?  Not likely.





> About a million words of FACTUAL proof were done at the time the poor kids were slaughtered.
> 
> Now mentally ill conspiracy loons dispute those proofs with opinions and lies by lunatic discredited idiots.
> 
> Your posts are pure unintelligent bullshit.
> 
> You too have no credibility just as michaelr has none.
> 
> You post silly lies and DECLARE them proof.  Lies by lunatics are not proof, but we understand why a mind of your capability NEEDS to believe the lunatic liars.





> I understand why you would call, intelligence, rationality, common sense, and FACTS a secret society.  Because you can't handle the truth.  You need to hide behind lies because you are afraid of everything.
> 
> You have locked yourself out of the secret society of normalcy.





> No that is another lie by you.  I believe very little to nothing the government claims.
> 
> But I believe Nothing by you as I believe you are mentally ill and need treatment.
> 
> You are afraid of life.
> 
> There ARE nuts of every kind out there.  The mass killers are one kind.  You are another kind.  Both seriously need treatment.
> 
> But they ARE out there.  Making up crazy shit in your head does nothing for you to avoid them.  In fact, they are more likely to seek you as a kindred spirit.
> ...





> Are the Sandy Hook child actors locked up in one of your imaginary Walmart concentration camps?
> 
> You have years of loony posts completely destroying any possible credibility you would ever have.
> 
> AGAIN I'LL ASK YOU.
> 
> POST ANY OF YOUR LUNATIC CLAIMS AND PREDICTIONS THAT HAVE BEEN PROVEN CORRECT.
> 
> POST ONE.
> ...





> Waiting, again.  Still not one prediction that has come true.  You are completely full of shit.  You lie so much and fantasize so much you are no longer remotely in touch with reality.
> 
> A dozen times and more I've challenged you.  And you just go weasel every time.
> 
> <<REMOVED>>





> They are all alive.............
> 
> They are all ACTORS.
> 
> Now they are locked up in the many imaginary Walmart concentration camps and outlet malls with guard towers and barbed wire.
> oooooeeeeeeooooo
> 
> You being SANE, are not capable of communicating with the terminally insane.  Not worth trying.





> Crazy is as crazy posts.



Well you got one right, and I started half way through the thread.

I swear, you are going to hurt yourself!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> You can't just change it, and if you did there would liable issues, so I'm pretty damn sure they're secure. But I get it, you think that you have an excuse, a way to brush this off, and some idiot TV heads might agree, until they tried it. Did you try it? 
> 
> That's me calling you a liar.


Well, lets start with the fact that IMDB is not associated with ABC, it is associated with Amazon. I did not try to change it, I did log in via my amazon account and had the options appear to change it and that is where I got the quotes from about the fact that a change request is subject to review before going live.  

"The site enables registered users to submit new material and request   edits to existing entries. Although all data is checked before going   live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are   acknowledged."

This quote is in reference to IMDB, you know, the site you linked to.  And no, there would be no liable issues, none at all. If something was wrong then ABC could request IMDB to correct it, they could not take legal action unless IMDB refused to correct the mistake. Do you even live in the real world? 

That's you calling me a liar, funny. I really couldn't care less what you call me. I actually could not call you a liar though, since everything you post, almost every word, is the thought of someone else. This whole thread is you posting crap here from other sites. I would tell you to try thinking for yourself, but I know it won't happen.

"I'm done with you, not with the thread. No wonder that I'm facing difficulties here, you assume and can't understand."

Looks like you are the one that can't understand  :Smile:  You'll be done when I tell you that you can be done, and not before.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-13-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Well you got one right, and I started half way through the thread.
> 
> I swear, you are going to hurt yourself!!


People read YOUR posts.

Crazy is as crazy posts.

My comments about you do not make you crazy.

Your comments about me do not make me a liar.

Each individual's posts reveal ALL about that poster.

Crazy is as crazy posts.

You cannot deny the posts you have done.

All are there for all to see.

Crazy is as crazy posts.

----------


## michaelr

> Well, lets start with the fact that IMDB is not associated with ABC, it is associated with Amazon. I did not try to change it, I did log in via my amazon account and had the options appear to change it and that is where I got the quotes from about the fact that a change request is subject to review before going live.  
> 
> "The site enables registered users to submit new material and request   edits to existing entries. Although all data is checked before going   live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are   acknowledged."
> 
> This quote is in reference to IMDB, you know, the site you linked to.  And no, there would be no liable issues, none at all. If something was wrong then ABC could request IMDB to correct it, they could not take legal action unless IMDB refused to correct the mistake. Do you even live in the real world? 
> 
> That's you calling me a liar, funny. I really couldn't care less what you call me. I actually could not call you a liar though, since everything you post, almost every word, is the thought of someone else. This whole thread is you posting crap here from other sites. I would tell you to try thinking for yourself, but I know it won't happen.
> 
> "I'm done with you, not with the thread. No wonder that I'm facing difficulties here, you assume and can't understand."
> ...


It allows registered users kinda like this site does.

Damn!

----------


## michaelr

> People read YOUR posts.
> 
> Crazy is as crazy posts.
> 
> My comments about you do not make you crazy.
> 
> Your comments about me do not make me a liar.
> 
> Each individual's posts reveal ALL about that poster.
> ...


Wow, and this ain't even your best, yet it's way insane.

Done with you, you'll have to stalk someone else, and by that I don't mean the neighborhood children!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> It allows registered users kinda like this site does.
> 
> Damn!


I am not sure what you are saying. Sounds like another deflection.

----------


## michaelr

> I am not sure what you are saying. Sounds like another deflection.


It would be like you posting on my account. Is that simple enough, I typed slowly.

----------


## Dan40

> Wow, and this ain't even your best, yet it's way insane.
> 
> Done with you, you'll have to stalk someone else, and by that I don't mean the neighborhood children!!


*Crazy is as crazy posts.*

Says it all and you cannot avoid that FACT!

The entire forum may read my posts, and the entire forum may read your posts.

Your comments about me are meaningless, my comments about you are meaningless.

Our own posts reveal ALL.

*Crazy is as crazy posts.*

----------


## Retiredat50

> It would be like you posting on my account. Is that simple enough, I typed slowly.


Before typing slow, you might want to know what it is you are typing. The reason I say this is because you are wrong.

So, if you are wrong on something as simple and straight forward as this, how can any one trust your judgement on something as complex as a huge government conspiracy? 

Ok, here is where you realize you were wrong and make some random comment to try and demean me, like calling me a shill or liar, then you deflect by posting a video or screen shot of something that absolutely proves Sandy Hook never happened, lol.

See, when you actually try and think for yourself, and have nothing to use from the sites you visit, you get it wrong.

P.S. Or, you could actually step up and be a man and admit  you were wrong.

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Before typing slow, you might want to know what it is you are typing. The reason I say this is because you are wrong.
> 
> So, if you are wrong on something as simple and straight forward as this, how can any one trust your judgement on something as complex as a huge government conspiracy? 
> 
> Ok, here is where you realize you were wrong and make some random comment to try and demean me, like calling me a shill or liar, then you deflect by posting a video or screen shot of something that absolutely proves Sandy Hook never happened, lol.
> 
> See, when you actually try and think for yourself, and have nothing to use from the sites you visit, you get it wrong.
> 
> P.S. Or, you could actually step up and be a man and admit  you were wrong.



You can't type on someone elses account there without a password. But you think you can, that's a hoot. You actually think that you can add or alter what's essentially advertising. Crazy, just fucking crazy!! According to you, everything from producers, to synopsis, to actors can be change by anyone.

Good lord where do they find these people??!!

----------


## michaelr

> Before typing slow, you might want to know what it is you are typing. The reason I say this is because you are wrong.
> 
> So, if you are wrong on something as simple and straight forward as this, how can any one trust your judgement on something as complex as a huge government conspiracy? 
> 
> Ok, here is where you realize you were wrong and make some random comment to try and demean me, like calling me a shill or liar, then you deflect by posting a video or screen shot of something that absolutely proves Sandy Hook never happened, lol.
> 
> See, when you actually try and think for yourself, and have nothing to use from the sites you visit, you get it wrong.
> 
> P.S. Or, you could actually step up and be a man and admit  you were wrong.



Make yourself a Jedi... Star Wars (1977) - IMDb

----------


## michaelr

> The site enables registered users to submit new material and request edits to existing entries. Although all data is checked before going live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are acknowledged. Users are also invited to rate any film on a scale of 1 to 10, and the totals are converted into a weighted mean-rating that is displayed beside each title, with online filters employed to deter ballot-stuffing. The site also features message boards, which stimulate regular debates among authenticated users.


Now don't you think this would have been checked, after all it's an entire episode?!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...IJ9shcNSFopekQ





> IMDb is different from database projects likeWikipedia, Discogs or OpenStreetMap in that contributors cannot add, delete, or modify the data or text on impulse, and the manipulation of data is controlled by IMDb technology and salaried staff.[16] IMDb has been subject to deliberate additions of false information; in 2012 a spokesperson said: "We make it easy for users and professionals to update much of our content, which is why we have an 'edit page.' The data that is submitted goes through a series of consistency checks before it goes live. Given the sheer volume of the information, occasional mistakes are inevitable, and, when reported, they are promptly fixed. We always welcome corrections."[17]



Nothing gets posted without verification!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Now don't you think this would have been checked, after all it's an entire episode?!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...IJ9shcNSFopekQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing gets posted without verification!


So you are ready to admit you are wrong?

----------


## michaelr

> So you are ready to admit you are wrong?


Absolutely not, for the simple reason that I'm not wrong.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Absolutely not, for the simple reason that I'm not wrong.


Ok. And, that is why nothing you post can be believed. You read it on a conspiracy site, then post it here with all kinds of righteous outrage, talking down to anyone that tries to engage you in a discussion. Unless a person agrees with you, you try and make it personal. 

You have no idea how the process works for the IMDB, so when I called you on it and told you that you were wrong you worried, because you said stuff, just assuming you were right. So, you did some research, after saying how it was, and found out you were wrong. I have been right from the start, but hey, I never really expected you to admit, go figure.

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Ok. And, that is why nothing you post can be believed. You read it on a conspiracy site, then post it here with all kinds of righteous outrage, talking down to anyone that tries to engage you in a discussion. Unless a person agrees with you, you try and make it personal. 
> 
> You have no idea how the process works for the IMDB, so when I called you on it and told you that you were wrong you worried, because you said stuff, just assuming you were right. So, you did some research, after saying how it was, and found out you were wrong. I have been right from the start, but hey, I never really expected you to admit, go figure.


Yea, the weak ''argument'', it's conspiracy sites, that's crap. Your fucking media that keeps repeating Obama is fight isis are conspiracy sites!

They say everything is checked, nothing gets posted live without checks. You say you can just post. Your posts don't go live, they go for verification. Now who is the liar, and conspiracy theorist?? Not me!! That leaves you!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yea, the weak ''argument'', it's conspiracy sites, that's crap. Your fucking media that keeps repeating Obama is fight isis are conspiracy sites!
> 
> They say everything is checked, nothing gets posted live without checks. You say you can just post. Your posts don't go live, they go for verification. Now who is the liar, and conspiracy theorist?? Not me!! That leaves you!


Yes, conspiracy sites, they move from one fantasy to another and their only goal is to make money. You said you were resolved (hehe), to what purpose? To be resolved you must have something you are resolved to, yes? So lets hear it. We know you were not resolved enough to even bother requesting those documents yourself. Doesn't seem very resolved to me.

But, back to the topic. I am just going to bullet list this for you.

*In my first post about this I said the edits did not go live, they were verified.

*In that same post I included this: "Although all data is checked before going live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are acknowledged."

*You replied that ABC would never let anyone change that information, you obviously had no idea what you were talking about, which shows what happens when you go away from the conspiracy script that has been provided for you.

*You then, said that you can't just change it, after I told you how it can be changed. You even went on, I'm guessing to try and sound smart, to say there would be liable issues, too funny.

*After which you called me a liar, but, your problem is I did not lie.

*You tried to claim that it worked like this site, that only the person that posted could edit, you were wrong, once again.

* I learned that you type slowly, actually, that was no surprise.

*You then claimed that each entry is tied to a user account that needs a password, because these entries are advertising, showing how little you knew about IMDB, even while spouting off like you were an expert, sort of like you do about Sandy Hook.

*Magic happened, you realized you were talking out of your ass and actually did a little research. Found out you were wrong, wrong about how the whole system works after being so sure. 

*You found your golden grail: "Nothing gets posted without verification!" Sorry, I had already posted that in my first post about IMDB, too funny.

*You knew you were wrong about the ABC crap, the liable, about not being able to edit the entries, about needing a password specific to each entry to edit... 

And, the whole time you were talking down to me like I was stupid, and calling me a liar, when in truth, you were wrong about pretty much everything.

Michaelr, you are not good at this. Maybe stick to copy and pasting other peoples thoughts, because when you stray from that...

P.S. To be fair, I did have the advantage, I spent a month or so working a freelance contract for a company that was doing DB cleanup for IMDB, but you still could have vetted your info before spewing it like you knew what you were talking about.

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Yes, conspiracy sites, they move from one fantasy to another and their only goal is to make money. You said you were resolved (hehe), to what purpose? To be resolved you must have something you are resolved to, yes? So lets hear it. We know you were not resolved enough to even bother requesting those documents yourself. Doesn't seem very resolved to me.
> 
> But, back to the topic. I am just going to bullet list this for you.
> 
> *In my first post about this I said the edits did not go live, they were verified.
> 
> *In that same post I included this: "Although all data is checked before going live, the system has been open to abuse, and occasional errors are acknowledged."
> 
> *You replied that ABC would never let anyone change that information, you obviously had no idea what you were talking about, which shows what happens when you go away from the conspiracy script that has been provided for you.
> ...


You're not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are you. Of course it works like this site, in the respect that you need a name and a password. You could add to my movie if I had one of course, other than rating it. You couldn't alter the actors or anything. Not unlike this board, ewhere you can comment to me, but alter my comments. 

You're a liar and a distractor, you're trying to make this thread about your juvenile like understanding og IBMd. 

You're wrong, that episode can't be added by just anyone as you claimed. You continue to lie, and distract.

I'm done with you for a bit. You act like a loser, because you lost this round!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> You're not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are you. Of course it works like this site, in the respect that you need a name and a password. You could add to my movie if I had one of course, other than rating it. You couldn't alter the actors or anything. Not unlike this board, ewhere you can comment to me, but alter my comments. 
> 
> You're a liar and a distractor, you're trying to make this thread about your juvenile like understanding og IBMd. 
> 
> You're wrong, that episode can't be added by just anyone as you claimed. You continue to lie, and distract.
> 
> I'm done with you for a bit. You act like a loser, because you lost this round!!


Wow, once again you show how little you know. Of course you did not address all times you were wrong, just point a finger and deflect.  Yeah, I bet you are done with me, I take you to the woodshed over and over.

Yes, you can alter the actors, and everything, it does go through a verification, but that verification is very loose. You would think that after being soo wrong you would put some effort into figuring out how IMDB works, or not post about it again.  Nope, not you, the resolved dupe  :Smile: 

Here, let me long into my account and get some info for you:

*"Correcting/Auditing Existing Data*

     We strive for the utmost accuracy on IMDb, but given the high volume  of information added to the site, mistakes will occasionally be made.   That's where you come in! Whether it's correcting a character name;  updating a plot synopsis to make it more relevant; modifying a piece of  trivia, or deleting an incorrect cast credit, we welcome all *valid* corrections to existing data. Spotted a Mistake?
Auditing Credit Lists
*Spotted a Mistake?*

  If you spot a data mistake anywhere on the site, the process of correcting it is very straightforward:

Every name and title page has an 'Edit Page' button at the bottom.   Simply click this button, then select the data area you wish to correct  from the list of options on the next screen.You will also see small 'EDIT' labels next to various bits of data  on both name and title pages.  You can click these to go straight  through to the correction form, which speeds things up a little. 

*Auditing Credits Lists*

  When auditing credits to check for accuracy, we would appreciate it if you adhered to the following guidelines:

Please do not audit credits from memory alone; you must have  recently watched the title in question, and checked off the credits on  the site against those that appeared onscreen.Always remember the golden rule: Site credits matching those that appear onscreen must never be changed.If you find that a character name on the site is different to a  character name displayed onscreen then please submit a character  correction.Please do not add nicknames or embellish such character names as we  have a separate character biography section where this interesting  detail can be added. Character bio exampleIf the role exists in a title but there is no onscreen credit, and  the actor playing the role is easily identifiable onscreen, then the  (uncredited) attribute should be added.  IMPORTANT: In this situation,  do NOT delete the existing credit.If there is no character name for an (uncredited) role on the site,  you may add a character name based on the rules outlined in our Characters submission guide.If the role does not exist (i.e. the actor/character does not appear  at any point in the title), then please submit a deletion, but only if  you are absolutely certain that the credit is incorrect.Changes to order numbers should only be made if the existing order numbers on the site are incorrect." 



As you can see, you are wrong once again. Go back to copy and pasting other peoples thoughts, I will say it again, you are terrible at this, just terrible. Even after I told you I did work on their DB (that's data base, I assumed you would know that, now, not so sure) you still think you know more about it than I.

The only way you can even take part in a conversation is to call names and copy and paste, so sad.

I was thinking about going back through your other threads and ripping them to shreds, but I realize that just feeds into whatever sickness is going on with you.

P.S. It is sad that you could not even comprehend the passages you quoted to prove your point, really sad.

P.P.S. you need a name and password?

"Registration is free of charge and requires you to provide a valid e-mail address.  If you already have an account with Facebook, Google or Amazon, you can also register/login on IMDb using those credentials."

LOL

----------

Dan40 (12-13-2015),GreenEyedLady (12-13-2015),NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Wow, once again you show how little you know. Of course you did not address all times you were wrong, just point a finger and deflect.  Yeah, I bet you are done with me, I take you to the woodshed over and over.
> 
> Yes, you can alter the actors, and everything, it does go through a verification, but that verification is very loose. You would think that after being soo wrong you would put some effort into figuring out how IMDB works, or not post about it again.  Nope, not you, the resolved dupe 
> 
> Here, let me long into my account and get some info for you:
> 
> *"Correcting/Auditing Existing Data*
> 
>      We strive for the utmost accuracy on IMDb, but given the high volume  of information added to the site, mistakes will occasionally be made.   That's where you come in! Whether it's correcting a character name;  updating a plot synopsis to make it more relevant; modifying a piece of  trivia, or deleting an incorrect cast credit, we welcome all *valid* corrections to existing data. Spotted a Mistake?
> ...


It goes to a desk for authentication, you know it, because I showed you their rules, and now you're squirming.

No one said that you can't wrong things you might think are inaccuracies, but that and everything else goes to a desk for authentication.

You're bold face lying with post!!!! There is that thing about nothing going live without authentication!!

----------


## NuYawka

> It goes to a desk for authentication, you know it, because I showed you their rules, and now you're squirming.


I actually don't see any hint of Retired squirming. 

Just sayin'.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I actually don't see any hint of Retired squirming. 
> 
> Just sayin'.


Well, that's what I call bold face lying!

----------


## Dan40

> Wow, once again you show how little you know. Of course you did not address all times you were wrong, just point a finger and deflect.  Yeah, I bet you are done with me, I take you to the woodshed over and over.
> 
> Yes, you can alter the actors, and everything, it does go through a verification, but that verification is very loose. You would think that after being soo wrong you would put some effort into figuring out how IMDB works, or not post about it again.  Nope, not you, the resolved dupe 
> 
> Here, let me long into my account and get some info for you:
> 
> *"Correcting/Auditing Existing Data*
> 
>      We strive for the utmost accuracy on IMDb, but given the high volume  of information added to the site, mistakes will occasionally be made.   That's where you come in! Whether it's correcting a character name;  updating a plot synopsis to make it more relevant; modifying a piece of  trivia, or deleting an incorrect cast credit, we welcome all *valid* corrections to existing data. Spotted a Mistake?
> ...


You are wasting your time.  You'd do better trying to communicate with a spoiled coconut.  And everyone knows coconuts, spoiled or fresh cannot communicate with people.

*Crazy is as crazy posts.
*
That is the entire story.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> You are wasting your time.  You'd do better trying to communicate with a spoiled coconut.  And everyone knows coconuts, spoiled or fresh cannot communicate with people.
> 
> *Crazy is as crazy posts.
> *
> That is the entire story.



See, he lied, and of course you, being a liar and gullible, agree. 

You can use the edit, whatever, but it like everything else, goes to a desk for authentication.

----------


## Retiredat50

> It goes to a desk for authentication, you know it, because I showed you their rules, and now you're squirming.
> 
> No one said that you can't wrong things you might think are inaccuracies, but that and everything else goes to a desk for authentication.
> 
> You're bold face lying with post!!!! There is that thing about nothing going live without authentication!!


Man, you are really out there. My first post about this showed that it went for verification. Once again, you are wrong and deflecting, once again I have to say how bad you are at this. 

Seriously, I spent a month at 10 hours a day working on the IMDB data base, I know exactly how this all works. 

This is a waste of time, you are either a full time troll or have mental issues.

One question before we wrap this up though, how do you decide how many exclamation points or how many question marks to use at the end of your sentences?

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I actually don't see any hint of Retired squirming. 
> 
> Just sayin'.


The only "squirming" I am doing is in disbelief at his total and complete break form reality. Scary. I think he has a lot in common with Adam Lanza.

----------

GreenEyedLady (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Man, you are really out there. My first post about this showed that it went for verification. Once again, you are wrong and deflecting, once again I have to say how bad you are at this. 
> 
> Seriously, I spent a month at 10 hours a day working on the IMDB data base, I know exactly how this all works. 
> 
> This is a waste of time, you are either a full time troll or have mental issues.
> 
> One question before we wrap this up though, how do you decide how many exclamation points or how many question marks to use at the end of your sentences?


I glance at your shit. Now, you said that you know it goes for verification. What's your point, it was, this episode was added using these edit features. It wasn't, because you can't do that. 

Dude, don't tell me worked there or at NASA, or the Vatican. What the fuck!

----------


## Retiredat50

> You are wasting your time.  You'd do better trying to communicate with a spoiled coconut.  And everyone knows coconuts, spoiled or fresh cannot communicate with people.
> 
> *Crazy is as crazy posts.
> *
> That is the entire story.


You are right. I really hope he is just trolling, because if he actually thinks like this, wow!

----------


## michaelr

> The only "squirming" I am doing is in disbelief at his total and complete break form reality. Scary. I think he has a lot in common with Adam Lanza.


I can't tell you what I want, but feel safe that you're in you're in your mother's basement instead of arms reach!

----------


## Retiredat50

> I glance at your shit. Now, you said that you know it goes for verification. What's your point, it was, this episode was added using these edit features. It wasn't, because you can't do that. 
> 
> Dude, don't tell me worked there or at NASA, or the Vatican. What the fuck!


Reading comprehension for the win. I never said I worked there. And, I said it goes for verification from the very beginning. 

The more you are wrong the worse your typing seems to get  :Wink:  I am imagining you pounding on your keyboard with spittle flying everywhere, and yelling "LIAR, LIAR!" hehe.

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> You are right. I really hope he is just trolling, because if he actually thinks like this, wow!


You're the 'person' that said it needs verification, but you can edit it anyway. What are you  schizophrenic?

----------


## Retiredat50

> I can't tell you what I want, but feel safe that you're in you're in your mother's basement instead of arms reach!


So now you are threatening me? Isn't that against the board's rules? I love it when people lose on the internet they either go with telling the other person that they live in the mother's basement, or they talk big about how lucky that person is that they can't get them, on no, I am so scared of you, lol. Hey, good for you, you did not bother to pick one pathetic, I am a loser, response, you went with both, grats  :Wink: 

What's next next, you tell me I have a small penis, haha.

----------

NuYawka (12-13-2015)

----------


## Retiredat50

> You're the 'person' that said it needs verification, but you can edit it anyway. What are you  schizophrenic?


Wrong again, I said that anyone can edit the entries, but they go through verification. Wrong, wrong, wrong... Don't you ever get tired of being wrong?

----------


## michaelr

> Man, you are really out there. My first post about this showed that it went for verification. Once again, you are wrong and deflecting, once again I have to say how bad you are at this. 
> 
> Seriously, I spent a month at 10 hours a day working on the IMDB data base, I know exactly how this all works. 
> 
> This is a waste of time, you are either a full time troll or have mental issues.
> 
> One question before we wrap this up though, how do you decide how many exclamation points or how many question marks to use at the end of your sentences?





> Reading comprehension for the win. I never said I worked there. And, I said it goes for verification from the very beginning. 
> 
> The more you are wrong the worse your typing seems to get  I am imagining you pounding on your keyboard with spittle flying everywhere, and yelling "LIAR, LIAR!" hehe.


No shit, I'm calling you a liar, gee, go figure!

----------


## Dan40

> See, he lied, and of course you, being a liar and gullible, agree. 
> 
> You can use the edit, whatever, but it like everything else, goes to a desk for authentication.



*Crazy is as crazy posts.

*I'm content to stand behind my body of posts, and am certain that anyone that examines your body of posts will come to but one conclusion.

*Crazy is as crazy posts.
*

----------


## Retiredat50

> No shit, I'm calling you a liar, gee, go figure!


Ok, genius (isn't that one of your witty lines) If you back a post or two you will see where I said that I did some freelance work for a company that was contracted by IMDB to help clean up their database, do I need to repeat every single thing I have told you over and over? 

So, in case you still can not figure it out, I did not work at or for the IMDB. This has to be a troll, no real person is this clueless or out of touch with reality.

----------


## michaelr

> Man, you are really out there. My first post about this showed that it went for verification. Once again, you are wrong and deflecting, once again I have to say how bad you are at this. 
> 
> Seriously, I spent a month at 10 hours a day working on the IMDB data base, I know exactly how this all works. 
> 
> This is a waste of time, you are either a full time troll or have mental issues.
> 
> One question before we wrap this up though, how do you decide how many exclamation points or how many question marks to use at the end of your sentences?





> Wrong again, I said that anyone can edit the entries, but they go through verification. Wrong, wrong, wrong... Don't you ever get tired of being wrong?


So then deflector and liar, tell us, how can anyone just add the show that I posted when it was done 2 days before Sady Hook happened if it weren't ABC News? No one did, and that's what your trying to deflect with your childlike bullshit and lies!!

----------


## Retiredat50

> So then deflector and liar, tell us, how can anyone just add the show that I posted when it was done 2 days before Sady Hook happened if it weren't ABC News? No one did, and that's what your trying to deflect with your childlike bullshit and lies!!


Once again, look back to what I posted, I never said that is what happened, I said it was a possibility. And, I said that the IMBD entries that were edited were verified, but that the verification process was a lot less that perfect. Can you really not understand what you read?

I have some things to do, so I probably won't be back here for hours tonight if at all. I want you to think about how you are acting, take some time to reflect on how you address people and maybe think about making some changes. Thanks buddy!

----------


## michaelr

> Ok, genius (isn't that one of your witty lines) If you back a post or two you will see where I said that I did some freelance work for a company that was contracted by IMDB to help clean up their database, do I need to repeat every single thing I have told you over and over? 
> 
> So, in case you still can not figure it out, I did not work at or for the IMDB. This has to be a troll, no real person is this clueless or out of touch with reality.


You said that you worked on their data base for 30 days for 10 hours a day, and you know exactly how they work. Now you didn't say you worked there but for a contractor. Damn dude you're sad.

All this started because you referred that someone other than ABC ran this entry about the Sandy Hook shooting 2 days before it allegedly aappened. You now say, and agree with me that isn't the case. 

So, distract on,  lie more, it's all ou got. You're like dan40, go out of your way to lie to prove your point. That's insane

The entry was made by ABC news 2 days before the script call Sandy Hook went live!!

----------


## michaelr

> Check this out. 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2544494/?ref_=nm_flmg_slf_3
> 
> That link will take you to:
> 
>  Episode dated 12 December 2012         (12 Dec. 2012)         
>             "ABC Evening News" Episode dated 12 December 2012             _(original title)_ 
> 
> ...





> One thing I've learned over the years, screen print and archive this kind of shit.
> 
> 
> Here's a copy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 12113





> The following link is all the 2012 episodes for this particular show. You have to really scroll down to December 12, and click. 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0184090/...tt_eps_yr_2012
> 
> It's not faked as someone would have you think.





> If they're gunna memory hole this, they'll memory hole this link to. Notice the URL. 
> 
> Attachment 12114


The entry and links in question. Someone is trying to bury it!

----------


## michaelr

*Sandy Hook Redux: Obama officials confirm that it was a drill and no children died*Read this in its entity! 

Y'all know what Obama did later that month? The NDAA of 2013, which allows the militarized propaganda to be used against Americans. He basically made all this legal!!

----------

Invayne (12-17-2015),St James (12-17-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> *Sandy Hook Redux: Obama officials confirm that it was a drill and no children died*
> 
> 
> Read this in its entity! 
> 
> Y'all know what Obama did later that month? The NDAA of 2013, which allows the militarized propaganda to be used against Americans. He basically made all this legal!!



Veterans Today and Fetzer are lying propagandists and have zero credibility.

To believe ANYTHING on that site is to confirm personal stupidity.  Abject, total personal stupidity.

And I am a veteran.

----------


## St James

show him the pictures of Eily


> *Sandy Hook Redux: Obama officials confirm that it was a drill and no children died*
> 
> 
> Read this in its entity! 
> 
> Y'all know what Obama did later that month? The NDAA of 2013, which allows the militarized propaganda to be used against Americans. He basically made all this legal!!


show him the pictures of Emily.....on the Dead List and with Obama

----------

michaelr (12-17-2015)

----------

